# Audio / Video >  lampas vs pusvadiitaaji: skanja

## kaspich

aicinu shajaa teemaa apkopot info/zinaashans/domas/idejas/pieredzi par teemu.

mana nieciigaa izpratne par lampu teemu.
1. lieliska nianshu paarraide, mikrodinamika, detalizeetiiba. iemesls: lampai ir raksturiiga sekojosha lieta: THD tiecas uz 0, ja du/dI tiecas uz 0. respektiivi, jo mazaks signaals, jo korektak tas tiek paarvadiits/pastiprinaats.
2. forshi basi [atkarigs no muzikaalaa materiaala, iisteniibaa basi ir pabuustoti: piepacelti ap Fs, slikti kontroleeti], softly augshas/augshejie vidi. iemesls: skanjas transformators+paaugsta izejas pretestiiba. peedeejais - palielina sistemas Qts un pacelj AFL vietas, kur slodzes Z pieaug [uz augsham - tipiski, jo reti kad ir Z korektori audiofiilu konstrukcijaas, bet ap 5khz biezhi vien ir salaiduma vieta ar tw - taa tiek pieklusinata, samazinot augsheejo vidu level].
3. softly augshas. iemesls nr.2. atseviskju kaskaazhu un izejas trafa ierobezhotais frekvenchu diapazons, biezhi vien miileetaaju un aizvesturiskaas konstrukcijaas THD kritums uz 15..20khz bija/ir 3..6db [daudz].
4. siltaa lampu skanja. nevienam nav noslepums - otraa harmonika, kas traapa tieshi oktaavu augstaak, ir sinfaaza ar pamattoni. raksturiigs atseviskjiem lampu sleegumiem [triode ar palielu 'raskacku', vientaktnieki/izejas kaskaades bez atpakaljsaites].piem., pietiek uztaisiit AB klasi [divtaktu] uz kaadaam pentodeem, un efekta vietaa buus 3.harmonika - kroplis buus [5..10% lampu ampam skaitaas normaali pie Pmax], bet skanja - pretiiga.

5. un globaali iisti nepeetiitaa lieta: harmoniku 'izskats' signaalaa. man ir aizDoma, ka: buutisks ir ne tikai harmoniku apjoms [%], spektrs [un % sadaliijums tajaa], bet arii: SIGNAALA MOMENTAANAA VEERTIIBA, PIE KURAS KONKREETAIS KROPLJOJUMS RODAS. respektiivi, dzirde tomeer juutiigaak uztver kropljojumus, kas ir 'klusuma' mirkljos.


pusvadiitajaiem:
1. AB klases [tiek izmantota gan OPampos, gan jaudas ampos] specifika - jo mazaaks signals, jo lielaaks kroplis ['stupenjka']. korektaakiem ampiem [kuriem preout darbojas A klasee + dalju jaudas novada slodzee] shis kroplis [pie maza signaal] tiecas uz akadu veertiibu X, nekorektaakos gadiijumos - uz bezgaliibu.protams, ka visa mikrodinamika tiek kropljota.
2. zems Rout nozimee - pareizi kontroleeti basi, neitraalas augshas. diemzheel, lielai daljai tas skjiet agresiivi, tumbas skan 'kokaini' [taapeec, ka tilpums pamazs basu skaljrunim, u.c.]
3. tranzistoru skaneejums. 99% gadiijumu tranzistoru ampu THD spektrs ir pretiigs - sniedzaas liidz 10..15.harmonikai, dominee nepaara harmonikas. protams, paliidz A vai SuperA klase, kur katrai ir savas, specifiskas probleemas.

----------


## kaspich

luuk, triodes [vistupaakaa lampa] vientaktu kaskaades [pastiprinaataajs kopkatoda sleegumaa] THD. ir TIKAI 2.[muzikaalaa] harmonika. piedevaam, atpakaljsaite [kas stabilizee rezhiimu un samazina kropljojumus] ir nieciiga [ljoti sekla] - lampas pastiprinaajumu no 30 samazina uz 20;
taatad - lampa arii saakotneeji ir KVALITATIIVS pastiprinaataajs.


luuk, manis testeets China Tripath [D klase].
kaa redzam, izejaa ir.. shausmas. liidz kaadai 20.harmonikai, turklaat [LJOTI slikti] - 6+ harmonikas ir ar mezhoniigu liimeni. tas noziimee - videjo tonju frekvencei [1khz] ir rupjji dzirdamas 7; 9; 10khz; u.t.t. pieskanjas.

piebilde. tranzistoru pastiprinaataji bez atpakaljsaites [kas kompensee kropljus] parasti ir ljoti nelineaari. piemeeram, ar atpakalsaites dziljumu 40+db tiek ieguuts THD 0.1% videejaas frekvencees. tas ljauj pienjemt, ka bez atpakaljsaites shis THD buus.. ap 10+%. pie augstaakaam frekvenceem - 50, a to i vairaak %.
kas tur ko brinities, ka dzirdam 'tranzistoru' skanju?


sheit: kapsulas MIC preamps.
kaa redzam, harmonikas nogrimst troksnii [augsheejaa galaa - trauceejumi no impulsniekiem + ADC kljuudas: veel specifiski ciparu skanjas kroplji]. jaa, it kaa super, tachu, lai shaadu spektru sasniegtu - bezkompromisa sheemu risinaajumi, kvalitatiivas [augstaaka plauktinja] detaljas. OPampi vien maksaa [mazumaa] 3+ LVL/gab. jaa, shi te nebuus tranju skaneejums, bet, diemzheel - standarta apriikojumam ir cits piegaajiens..

----------


## kaspich

luuk, veel piemeers. lampas. bet, lai panaaktu lielaaku izejas jaudu, izmantots divtaktu sleegums.
peec definiicijas: pareizi uzbuuvetiem simetriskiem risinaajumiem [2taktu izeja ir tieshi taads] ir jaarada nepaara harmonikas [3.;5.;7, u.t.t.], bet paara - jaaslaapee/jaakompensee.

kaa redzam, dominee 3.harmonika [sheema straada korekti], BET siltaa lampu skanja izpaliks.
te gan jaapiebilst, ka lampu ampiem THD pieaug 'maigaak', taapeec skaneejums klipos tik un taa ir patiikamaaks kaa tranzistorniekiem.

----------


## osscar

Vēl varu piebilst, ka aizjūras lampu  audiofīliem ir cieņā pēdējā laikā 1 lauķa SE pastiprinātāji (ar jaunajiem un apm. 50 Usd maksājošajiem SJDP120R085 Sic lauķiem utt)

Lūk parametri no Linear audio žurnāla raksta par jamajiem - 35V barošana, 3 rezistori un izejā trafs - gain - 15db. THD - 1W 0.6% pie 4W 1.7 % max 2% pie 6W. šitiem ar 2 dominē. Ir arī bez trafa versijas..

Bet labs darbs no kaspich puses.

----------


## kaspich

Laukji peec savas fizikas ir stipri liidzigi lampaam. arii kroplju rashanaas [kaa sekas liidziigaam paaraides liikneem] ir lidziigas.
tiesa gan - tie nespiid tumsaa, tos tik vienkaarshi nevar spraudiit turpu/shurpu [kaa lampas].

nu, protams - Uds ir ar kaartu mazaaks kaa lampaam, no shejienes - mazaaks U pastiprinaajums [izmantojot rezistiivu slodzi].

osscar - met iekshaa linkus! lai var paskatiit meeriijumus [ja ir].

----------


## osscar

http://linearaudio.net/index.php

diemžēl netā šo neesmu manījis - man ir papīra versija. jo gribējās Linkwitz rakstu palasīties.

----------


## abergs

Un vēl viena "tranzistoru" skanējuma nianse:
tā kā tranz-ru pastiprinātājam liels THD bez atgriezeniskās saites lieto dziļu kopējo
atg_ko saiti THD samazināšanai. Tikai pie impulsu signāla formas (reāls mūzikas signāls)
atgriezeniskā saite darbojas ar aizturi (aizture realās aptvertās pastiprinātāja pakāpēs),
kā rezultātā frontēs un kritumos var tikt pārslogotas (līdz pat piesātīnājumam) ieejas 
pakāpes (kurās summējas iejas signāls ar atgriezenisko saiti).
Risinājums -
1.konstruejot neaizrauties ar ar dziļu kopējo atgr. saiti,
2.kopējā THD samazināšanai rūpēties par katras atseviškas pakāpes THD samazināšanu.

----------


## kaspich

+1
ciinja ar in kaskaades paarslogoshanu [papildus piemineetajam] - diodes preteeji/paraleeli, iejaa - jfet [tiem tomeer liiknes lezenaakas, sanaak plashaaks dinamiskais diapazons peec U], tachu - kriitaas pastiprinaajums [bez atpakaljsaites] - var pieaugt THD [jo seklaaka atpakaljsaite mazak kompensees driveru/izejas THD]..
aktuaali: izciiniit peec iespeejas plashaaku F diapazonu bez atpakaljsaites [liidz 1.polam]; peec iespeejas nepieljaut nevienas kaskaades piesaatinaajumu vai 'atsleegshanos' impulsu signaalu gadiijumaa, ieejaa ierobezhot dU/dt.

diemzheel, pamataa razhotaajs ampam noraada: jauda, THD pie 1khz, un.. viss. un shaadi [pilnigi nekaadi] dati rada [nejeegaas] augsni teezeem - skailji NEKO nenosaka/neizsaka. jaaklausaas. skaitlji izsaka daudz, tikai jaaveic normaali testi:
THD apjoms pie dazhaadaam Uout/jaudaam [un jaasaprot tendences]
THD spektrs [taa izmainjas no F, no amplituudas, no signaala sastaava]
IMD apjoms, spektrs, tendences
ampa uzvediba impulssignaala gadiijumaa
nestandarta situaaciju apstraade [clippings, ultrafrekvences, I paarslodzes]
protams, pamatlietas: AFR, faazu nobiides
+ lieta, ko pratiski NEKAD neapskata - infraskanjas uzvediiba. respektiivi - nesimetriska signala gadiijumaa [jeb, ja out notikusi kaada clipping/ierobezhoshana], paraadaas DC komponente. luuk, jautaajums, kaa taa tiek apstraadaata.

kaa zinaams, ampos [pusvadiitajniekos]:
ir fedback visaa joslaa, DC ieskaitot [bez elektroliita pret gnd]
ir feedback ar elektroliitu DC nobiides samazinaashanai
ir 'servo' - atseviskja teema, jo vienkaarshiiba ir ljoti skjietama [iisteniibaa - viens no lielu lazhu mezgliem].

lampu ampos:
ja izejaa ir trafs, DC komponente pazuud tajaa [rodas paarmagnetizeehsanaas, u.c. briinumi]
ja izejaa nav trafs, viss atkariigs no lampas darba rezhiima [auto vai piespiedu, kaadas RC kjeedes], variantu/uzvediibas bez gala.
veel interesantaak - njemot veeraa to, ka lampas piesatinaas 'maigi' pat normaalos rezhiinos, shis [darba rezhiima obvess] mezgls ir ar lielu ietekmi.
es nenjemos 1/2lpp izklaastit/saziimeet visus scenaariju, jo teema buutu/ir veselas graamatas apjomaa..  ::

----------


## RobinDAB

Mm... nu jā, reliģija...
http://hdd-911.com/index.php?option=con ... &Itemid=27
utml utjpr...

----------


## janys

raidītāja lampa GU81 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN2sUG5k ... re=related

----------


## janys

varbūt ir liela nozīme skaļŗuņiem shēmas paliek shēmas ja pastiprinātājam nav liels THD % - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K54dCfhH ... re=related

----------


## kaspich

izskataas peec pirmajiem soljiem akustikaa.
bet, 4 gd32, vai ak vinji tur bija - jau iegruziiti  :: 

luuk, sheit - bisku citaalimenii par OB:
http://linkwitzlab.com/

MILZUMS veertiigas info.

----------


## osscar

jā Linkwitz zin ģēlu. Pašam ir doma uz vasaru vienu OB sataisīt ar visaton skaļruņiem, tik jāpaskatās vai skanošais pietiks  ::  

Starp citu vakar biju aizvedis savus ampus uz citas sistēmas paklausīt. ļoti sakarīgas plauktinieces( aizmirsu brendu spendor vai kas tāds) + labs rega CD aparāts. īsumā iespaidi neskatoties ciparus - AB klase uz traņiem nekas īpašs. nav kur piesieties bet nav arī ko izcelt. čipamps visšvakākais likās pēc skanējuma. Tad patestējām F5 klonu. Labs, jauda pietiek , labāks pat ar manu netrenēto ausi par AB ampu. Tālāk monstrs ar jūsu kritizēto švako DF. Skanēja vislabāk, kaut priekš plauktinieču jūtības prasās vismaz 15W. Tā ka vēl viens pluss no malas par , kā Kaspich nokritizēja - žurnālista ampam. Tā 


Lecah 2x120W @ 8omi (pa labi biku čipinieka stūri redz)


F5 klons



Monstrs

----------


## arnis

Oskar - man tev tomeer jautaajiens, uz kuru neesi atbildeejis veel 
Tu klausies ampus, jeb tomeer skanjdarbus ?

----------


## kaspich

osscar, ja Tu palasiitu Linkwitz darbus, tad nokonstateetu, ka vinja viedoklis DF u.c. pamatjautaajumos ir stipri liidziigs maneejam. ne velti vinja lab linku iemetu - tur cilveks ir inzhenieris a zinaatnisku piegaajienu. liidz ar to - droshi vinju vari pieskaitiit pie Tava ampa kritizeejaajiem  :: 

luugums - raksturo skanju. es/citi noteikti tic, ka Tev tas 6 tranju amps ir uzbuuvets. tic. tic arii, ka esi vinju nesis, raadiijis, klausiijies.
vnk, lai teema nepaarveershas par spamu - kaa/kas/kur/kaapeec skaneeja. amcies aprakstiit skanju.
a to - varbuut man skjiet, ka vislabaak skan kaiminja atsiteejurbis, kad vinjsh urbj caurumus virtuves gaisa nosuuceejam..

----------


## osscar

skaņdarbus protams uz ampiem   ::

----------


## Didzis

Laikam jau jāsāk ar to, ka nav pareizi teikt, ka visi lampu pastiprinātāji skan super un tranzistorniegi skan slikti. Nu nav tā un arī nevar būt. Uz tranzistoriem var uzbūvēt pat ļoti kvalitatīvus pastiprinātājus ar ļoti patīkamu skaņu. Cita lieta, cik tāds pastiprinātājs izmaksā, cik sarežģīts konstrukcijā un vai amatiesris mājas apstākļos var tādu konstrukciju salodēt. Ar lampiniekiem ta daudz vienkāršāk- pāris lampas, dažas detaļas, viena vakara darbs un vari piekladzināt pilnu internetu ar saviem uberkrutajiem panākumiem  ::  . Stulbums jau tas, ka tāds samapals tiešām skan labāk par lēto mājas kinozāli ar D klases gala pastiprinātājiem , vai viegli nopērkajamajiem ģešovkas pastiprinātājiem. Būtībā jau nevis pusvadītāji ir pie vainas, ka daudzi "modernie" pastiprinātāji "neskan", bet gan ražotāju dzīšanās pēc lētuma, jo tautai jau pietiek priekš MP3 drillēšanas. Man gribas pat teikt, ka skaņu lietās notiek pilnīga degradācija. Uz visa tā fona sparīgi galvu ceļ lampu tehnika. 
Par tehniskajām niansēm var tikai piekrist kaspich. Būtībā jau tīri tehniski ir skaidrs kur slēpjas "lampu skaņas burvība". Es protams nerunāju par HI-ENDistu murgiem, ar kuriem pilns internets. Da nu kāds tur skinefekts pie 20kHz un kāds tur strāvas virziens vados  ::  . Viss tas ir reliģija, kurai nav nekāda pierādijuma. HI-ENDisti tak no mēraparātiem baidās kā no uguns  ::  . Labi, ne par to runa. Objektīvi pieejot lampu tēmai var tikai piekrist jautājumam par harmonikām, no kurām tranzistoru aparātos izdevās tikt vaļā, bet vai vajadzēja  ::  ?.  Kaut arī lauktranzistori pēdejā laikā ir strauji attīstījušie, līdz lampu linearitātei vēl tālu. Tā nu visvienkkāršāko un labskanīgāko pastiprinātāju var uzbūvēt uz triodes A klasē. Protams no tādas jaudas pakāpes nedabūs ne 100, ne pat 30W, bet atkal, vai vajag tos kW skaņu tehnikā?

----------


## kaspich

man ir aizdomas, no kurienes radies murgs par virziitajiem vadiem/skanju  :: 

taatad, katraa vada galaa mums ir konektors. katraa konektoraa ir savienojums.
ir reizes, kad shie savienojumi/konektori atskjiras.
ir, piemeeram, sleegumi 'simetrija uz nesimetriju' un otraadi.
nu, piem., kad nesimetrisku source sleedz XLR ieejaa, peedeejja noiisina neizmantoto IN pinu [kursh n kuru veelaas - peec USA vai EU modes].

jeb, piemeeram, car audio: head unit 99.9% ir nesimetriska izeja, ampiem - simetriska. nu, tad ar RCA naakas mudriit.
nu, luuk, lai useri nesajauktu [un, piem., XLR izejaa nenoisinaatuvienu OUT pinu], uz vadiem [krutajiem, protams] saliek bultinjas.

tad nu nejeegas/jokdari ir palaidushi basnju, ka skanja atkariiga no vada [iisteniibaa - savienojumu/connections] veida. joks lab, un, galvenais, ka straadaa  ::

----------


## kaspich

zemaak - n reizes paarpaartulkots rakstinjsh par skanjas 'aprakstu'. pats sakumu saakums.
peec shii var runaat par mikro un makrodinamiku, skatuves leitaam, instrumentu izmeeriem, u.t.t.

“Forward” - “klātesošs” – ar to domāts ka vīriešu un sieviešu vokāli skan gluži kā dziedātājs atrastos skaļruņu priekšā. Tas var apzīmēt arī negatīvu īpašību – liekas, ka dziedātājs atrodas pārāk tuvu, tas varētu nozīmēt kāpumu vai pacēlumu skaļruņu vidusjoslā. Pretējs termins ir “recessed” – “atvirzīts” – vidusjosla skan tā, it kā dziedātāji un koris būtu nedaudz atvirzījušies atpakaļ un atrodas krietni aiz skaļruņiem.
“Spacious” – “plaša” un "open" – atvērta un "airy" – gaisīga skaņa. Tās visas ir pozitīvās iezīmes, kas raksturo telpas izjūtas visapkārt mūzikas instrumentiem un dziedātājiem. Tās attiecas uz skaļruņu spēju attēlot “skaņas skatuvi” (trīs dimensiju instrumentu izvietojumu uz iedomātās skatuves) kā arī spēju atskaņot apkārtesošas skaņas, kas ir oriģinālajā ierakstā. Pretēji termini ir “closed” – “noslēgta”, “mutted” – “pieklusināta” vai “dry” - “sausa”, kas norāda, ka skaļruņu vidusjoslā un augšās ir kritums (rolled off) vai tās ir pieklusinātas un neasas.
Termins “sibilant” – “svilpjošs” tiek lietots ja skaļrunis uzsver “sss” un “ttt” skaņas dziedātāju balsīs. Tas pats skaļrunis var būt arī tikai nedaudz “skanīgs” (bright – neliels augšu uzsvērums) vai pavisam “strident” - “griezīgs” (pārāk daudz augšu kā rezultāta šķīvji un stīgas skan spalgi un griezīgi).
“Thin” – “vājš” nozīmē, ka skaļrunim ir maz vai nav vispār basu, kamēr “boomy” – “dunošs” nozīmē, ka basu ir pa daudz un tie nomāc pārējo skaņu. “Punchy” – “enerģisks” apzīmē diezgan patīkamus un spēcīgus augšējos basus (kā disko), bet tas nenozīmē zemus basus. “Muddy” – “neskaidri” un “nekārtīgi” nozīmē, kas vidus josla nav dzidra, ir grūti atdalīt korī dziedošas vīriešu un sieviešu balsis.
Ja skaļrunim ir lielas problēmas ar vidusjoslu, parasti kādi lieli “kritums” vai citi nelīdzenumi frekvenču joslā tos var apzīmēt kā skaņa kā no mucas vai kliegšanu. Vēl diezgan izplatīta nokrāsa ir “nasal” – “taurēšana”, tas ir pacēlums vidusjoslā, kas ietekmē vokālu līdzīgi kā runājot apliktu rokas apkārt mutei.


visiem, kas izmanto vaardus 'labi/slikti' - maacamies APRAKSTIT dzirdeeto.  ::

----------


## osscar

Labi aprakstu pēc savas saprašanas skanējumu nianses.

Traņu AB klase. Tīrs, sterils, augšējās frekvences pavisam nedaudz metāliskas et pavisam nedaudz, domāju, ka tas dēļ augstākajām harmonikām- es  teiktu ka viņš skan tā klasiski klīniski -tīri , smuki. Liekas , ka tā skan vairums labu AB klases pastūžu. Tāda dzirdēta skaņa.  Nebija nekādas lažas uz nekādiem mūzikas stiliem. 
čipamps- kaut kāds ne tik tīrs vairāk metālisks uz vidiem arī. spiedzošāks ja var tā teikt. It īpaši jūtams uz klasiku un vokāliem. Uz citiem stiliem varbūt ne tik izteikti. To es arī uz savas sistēmas biju novērojis. viņš labi der tādām ala rrr skandām. ār tām man patīk kā jams skan. To spiedzošumu domāju laikam raksturo vārds Harsh vai harshing sound-spalgums, ko bieži ārzemju apskatnieki piedēvē čipiem.
F5 klons. Kopumā līdzīgs AB klasei, tikai augšas maigākas un detalizētākas. Šo visilgāk salīdzinoši klausījāmies. Dažādus mūzikas stilus. Otrs klausītājs teica, ka šis amps ir par lēnu vai kā tā, man gan vairāk likās, ka tas tā liekas subjektīvi dēļ salīdzinoši mazā pastiprinājuma. Kaut gan terminu lēns/atrs es nemāku izskaidrot no skanējuma viedokļa, jo es neko tādu nesaklausīju. Kā jau minēju - atšķirību pats izjutu izteikti uz vokāliem + klasiskā mūzika. Tieši tur izpažas viņa pārākums - uz manu ikdienas asortimentu nebūtu atšķirības ar AB klasi lielos vilcienos.

Monstrs - skanēja aptuveni tāpat kā uz manām tumbām, ļoti maigs , dzidrs un detalizēts uz augšām. Vokālus un instrumentus baigi labi bija klausīties. Kaut gan testētāja tumbas bija pašas par sevi "nedaudz" cietākas, asākas nu man tā likās. Jeb arī viņas ir labākas no augstākas kategorijas kā mani missioni jo uz tiem nedzird tik krasas atšķirības kopumā, jeb es pie tiem esmu pieradis. 
Vēl patestējām biampingu, bez preampa ar pasīvo poci - tas gan nepatika klausītājam....
Vēl man bija iespēja D klasi paklausīt , nu atsķirība baigā, vismaz jebkurš ni aiepriekš minētajiem skan krietni labāk , pat uz parastas lounge tipa mūzikas bija jūtama atšķirība.
Kaut kā tā no iesācēja viedokļa, nav man liels kalusīšanās h skaits un neesmu dzirdējis daudz dažādus aparātus.

----------


## osscar

paldies par pēdējo postu ar paskaidrojošajiem terminiem.

----------


## kaspich

osscar - SUPER! paldies! luuk, tas ir tas, ko vajag!  :: 
luu, shis jau ir salidzinaajums!

----------


## uldisb

Man atkal patiktu salīdzināt kā skan reāli  orķestris operas namā (štrunts par to kas uz skatuves notiekās) ar to kas jums mājās... Tas orķestris tomēr skan ļoti bagātīgi... nu kaut vai ieklausieties kā skan pūtēja orķestra resnā bunga ko parasti stiep rumpīgs vīrs un dauza.... Ja kaut kas līdzīgs jums mājās tad jauki! Pirms gadiem  6? Elkor bodē kaut ko daudz maz varēja sākt meklēt no 600 Ls... 
Pats mājās izmantoju Simfoniju, un nekādas kinozāles tuvumā nestāv. 
Par subjiem - pamatideja radās sen atpakaļ, ka varētu netaisīt divas lielas un dārgas tumbas kā (piemāram) S-35 (tomēr 150 Rub.) bet vienu basa tumbu, jo 'ja orķestris priekšā tad nevar noteikt no kuras vietas skan tas bass un tapēc varētu iztikt ar vienu, un divas vidiem un augšām gar sāniem. Gabarīti, izmaksas būtu mazākas, kā redzam ideja dzīvo...
MP3 arī dzīvo, kaut ideja bija lai varētu muzičku glabāt datoros un pārsūtīt viens otram, bet datoru atmiņa maza un tīkls lēns, tapēc izdomāja dažādas metodes saīsināt cda failus apmēram 10 reizes, piemēram atmetot lieko un atstājot tikai skeletu, vai izmantojot gatavas skaņas no bibliotēkas..

----------


## kaspich

es buushu pesimists un teikshu: ar tumbaam liidz orkjestrim tikpat taalu, cik man liidz Eminemam.

normaals orkjestris tieshaa tuvumaa - 130+db.
lai ar 90db/w/m dabuutu 130db, teoretiski jaietopii 1kW.

ok, pienjemsim, neesam orkjestra tieshaa tuvumaa. bet. visi telpas atstarojumi [aatrie un veelinie] jau rodas no tieshi taada levela.
liidz ar to - maajaasa klausiities orkjesti [klasisko muuziku] - depresiivs pasaakums. jeb, jaaliek lietaa izteele..

----------


## arnis

> normaals orkjestris tieshaa tuvumaa - 130+db.
> lai ar 90db/w/m dabuutu 130db, teoretiski jaietopii 1kW.


 Un shitais ir muusu izslaveetais gjeenijs, elektronikjis, reekjinaataajs, plaanotaajs  ::   ::   ::  :P :P :P 
1KW = +30dB 
130-90= 40dB 
Nulliiti aizmirsaat, Kungs :P
Ps- tev ne tikai taalu liidz Eminemam, bet pat liidz Busulim  ::  tralalala laaaa  ::

----------


## kaspich

> normaals orkjestris tieshaa tuvumaa - 130+db.
> lai ar 90db/w/m dabuutu 130db, teoretiski jaietopii 1kW.
> 
> 
>  Un shitais ir muusu izslaveetais gjeenijs, elektronikjis, reekjinaataajs, plaanotaajs    :P :P :P 
> 1KW = +30dB 
> 130-90= 40dB 
> Nulliiti aizmirsaat, Kungs :P
> Ps- tev ne tikai taalu liidz Eminemam, bet pat liidz Busulim  tralalala laaaa


 
bl*aa, eju atspaardiities..  ::   ::  mani iedzina depresijaa.. 
pag, sha:
* Protams, ja zinātājiem ir slinkums vai vienkārši nav vēlēšanās palīdzēt, bet gribas tikai piekasīties vārdiem vai terminiem, tad neko darīt - iešu meklēt citos forumos, citās valodās. Tas jau sāk izveidoties par pieradumu, uzdodot jautājumus jebkāda profila LV forumos, ar to esmu rēķinājies...*

----------


## Isegrim

Pirms daudziem gadiem paņēmu no Lielā Audiopirāta žurnālu "Audio" ar Richard Burwen (ilgi lietoju šā veča (respect!) dinamisko filtru) rakstu par viņa mājas sistēmu. Lai varētu klausīties "natural sound levels", viņš bija sakrāvis 20 kW pastiprinātājos.

----------


## jankus

> normaals orkjestris tieshaa tuvumaa - 130+db.


 Hmz, kā iesācējs audio lietās varu arī atļauties stulbi pajautāt vai pajokot, he he:  :: 
Vai tie 130+dB ir ja iebāž galvu taurē? 
Nu ir kāds laiciņš pagājis, kopš pēdējo reizi biju uz kārtīgu orķestra koncertu, taču uz hokeja spēli biju pavisam nesen, kur cilvēciņi taisīja troksni un administrācija nomērīja 107 vai 108dB. Subjektīvi vērtējot, troksnis hokeja hallē jūtami skaļāks kā Glena Millera orķestra koncertā. Tiesa gan, nesēdēju tur pirmajā rindā zālē.  :: 
---
Nu labi labi, es jau neapstrīdu to, ka varētu būt arī tie 130dB, vnk labs garastāvoklis.  ::

----------


## kaspich

lasi uzmaniigak  :: 
galvenaa fiska - shis lielais tesiens [tieshaa taures tuvumaa, kaa Tu saki] izstarojas VISOS virzienos. un dalja - atstarojas gan pret tuveejiem prieksmetiem [aatrie atstarojumi], gan lielajaa halle pret sienaam/griestiem. shie visi atstarojumi maajas apstakljos nav atkaartojami gan niecigo telpas izmeeru un nekaadu akustisko iipashiibu deelj, gan arii avota [source] neciigaa 'tesiena' deelj.  :: 

un veel - hokeja halle skanja naak no dazhaadiem telpas punktiem, absoluti haotiski [gan spektra, gan laika zinjaa] - turpretii orkjestris ir uz skatuves [tai ir sava akustika] + dahaadu instrumentu grupas speelee saskanjoti [to signaali daljeeji summeejas].

un veel - ausiim muzikaals [harmonisks] troksnis ir patiikamaaks [komforta slieksnis daudz augstaaks] ka auroshana/roku daudziishana/troksnis.

----------


## arnis

protams ka tie 108dB hallee ir relatiivi. 
ja visus bljaaveejus saliktu vienaa lielaa mutee, tad cilveekam pat 5m tuvumaa staavot izblieztu bungaadinjas....pirmajaa setaa...

----------


## PRTG

Varu tikai pievienoties Kaspich par triodēm, lietoju 300B un pagaidām neko citu negribas.

Osscar pareizi norādīja, nāk modē JFETi + transformatori un arī Nelsons piedāvā savu ieskatu tēmā.

Vai kāds ir dabā dzirdējis Pass Labs Aleph 3? Atmetot visu autora sajūsmu, subjektīvā current-source analīze pret A klasi un SET ir diezgan intriģējoša.

Kas attiecas uz Linkwitzu un dipoliem, šis atzars ir teicama lasāmviela par vērsumu, dipoliem, priekšējo paneļa platumiem, taurīšu un viļņvadu ietekmi ar reizēm ļoti pretnostatītiem viedokļiem. Vismaz vienu tēzi man eksperimentāli izdevās apgazt un vienu pierādīt. Patīkamu lasīšanu!

Jānis

----------


## osscar

vienu alephu klausījos (oriģinālo) kādu laiku atpakaļ. Kurš tas bija ? neatceros, bet kaste analoģiska. Skanēja patīkami, kaut kas līdzīgs Normunda F4 klonam. Ne tik detalizēti un "zvanoši" kā mans F5 klons , bet arī nebija tāds lipīgais sīrups (C normundss) kā SE lampiniekam.

----------


## osscar

Pass tak pats atzina, ka aleph J ir krutākais viņa aleph saimē, ja nu vienīgi jaunie ar SIT un SIC traņiem neskaitās krutāki...

----------


## kaspich

pass ir iesaaceeju liimenja pseidospecs un trollinga vairotaajs. nozheelojams gadiijums.
bet, vinja kaarteejo garadarbu, kursh uzraada ap 20% THD pie 20..30Hz, ir veerts paskatiit  :: 
shaada liimenja trollismam vajadzeetu jaunu apziimeejumu..

----------


## osscar

http://www.firstwatt.com/m2.html

passam arī ir komerc līnija traņu ampiem ar trafu signāla ceļā.

tas nemesis ir vairāk tāds - just for fun ko tur cepties ? tur tak izejnieks vien maksā piķi un no tā arī preformance atkarīga zināmā mērā. tie kas to klausās - uz full range  - tie 20Hz po. Turklāt jaunākajā rakstā tik izmantots jaunais SIT Tranis un tad THD ir 10% pie 20Hz un 5 pie 30.  Pats pass tak rakata, ka viņš dzird ka josla ir so so, bet tādai mūzikai kā viņš klausās der. Ne jau tucinieks šito dažu W ampu  klausīsies.  Pričom te troļļi ?

----------


## tornislv

Trollisms ir faktā, ka, ja es uztaisītu ampu ar 20% kropļu, par mani visi smietos, bet aitu bars ir tik liels, ka atplestām mutēm Meistara jauno šedevru tver. Nē nu, visu cieņu Nelsonam, vinam ir harizma un spējas, jamais varētu ar politiku nodarboties.

----------


## osscar

kuru uztrauc 20Hz ? ir kaut vienam te skandas kuras to var pacelt ? arnim varbūt. ne jau šo ampu klausītājus uztrauc 20hz jūs kaut rakstu izlasījāt ? ....nevajag izraut no konteksta ciparus un turklāt neesmu nevienu šī ampa klonu redzējis , laikam trafa izmaksas ir par augstu.  Es zinu, ka  biedrs K te visus sauc par gļēvuļiem, troļļiem  un mīzaliem , bet lai tad pats  nopublicē kau vienu rakstu kādā periodiskajā izdevumā + iemācas normāli forumā komunicēt, kā pass, cordeils un selfs   ( radio hobby uttt ) nevis te troļļo un visas savas idejas slēpj tipa aiz  patentiem ut.t.... ar tādu attieksmi mēs te par cieņu nevaram runāt. 
Vienmēr būs grupas kuras uzskatīs ka PA stipreklis 2 x1000w ir spēks un otra kura teiks ka 2w se ir spēks.

----------


## tornislv

Zurgas templis, odnako!

----------


## RudeWolf

Labs lasāmais. Varbūt, ka kādam ir pieredze ar hibrīd-pastiprinātājiem? Atsauksmes no lietotājiem, protams, ir tādas, ka tajos apvienojas labākais no abām pasaulēm. Vai tā patiešām ir, varu tikai minēt.

----------


## osscar

Rekur turpinājums :

galvenā ideja, ka drīz traņi aizstās lampu SE risinājumus , lampu skaņas cienītājiem (nevajag lielus spriegumus, kvēli ut.t.) - SIT tranzistors:

----------


## kaspich

> http://www.firstwatt.com/m2.html
> 
> passam arī ir komerc līnija traņu ampiem ar trafu signāla ceļā.
> 
> tas nemesis ir vairāk tāds - just for fun ko tur cepties ? tur tak izejnieks vien maksā piķi un no tā arī preformance atkarīga zināmā mērā. tie kas to klausās - uz full range  - tie 20Hz po. Turklāt jaunākajā rakstā tik izmantots jaunais SIT Tranis un tad THD ir 10% pie 20Hz un 5 pie 30.  Pats pass tak rakata, ka viņš dzird ka josla ir so so, bet tādai mūzikai kā viņš klausās der. Ne jau tucinieks šito dažu W ampu  klausīsies.  Pričom te troļļi ?


 THD NEKAADAA veidaa nav atkariigs no tranja [shajaa aplikaacijaa]. THD nosaka TRAFS.
otrkaart: paskati, ludzu, ko noziimee IMD. kaa to saprast - kas klausaas uz paltjoslu, nedzird? tieshi DZIRD! jo, K3 iekrit 60Hz, K5 iekriit 100Hz, tieshi MIDBASU diapazonaa.
trollji pritom, ka, piedod, bet Tu uzraksti 2 teikumus, kas ir PILNIIGS dumums. ABSOLUUTS.

----------


## kaspich

> kuru uztrauc 20Hz ? ir kaut vienam te skandas kuras to var pacelt ? arnim varbūt. ne jau šo ampu klausītājus uztrauc 20hz jūs kaut rakstu izlasījāt ? ....nevajag izraut no konteksta ciparus un turklāt neesmu nevienu šī ampa klonu redzējis , laikam trafa izmaksas ir par augstu.  Es zinu, ka  biedrs K te visus sauc par gļēvuļiem, troļļiem  un mīzaliem , bet lai tad pats  nopublicē kau vienu rakstu kādā periodiskajā izdevumā + iemācas normāli forumā komunicēt, kā pass, cordeils un selfs   ( radio hobby uttt ) nevis te troļļo un visas savas idejas slēpj tipa aiz  patentiem ut.t.... ar tādu attieksmi mēs te par cieņu nevaram runāt. 
> Vienmēr būs grupas kuras uzskatīs ka PA stipreklis 2 x1000w ir spēks un otra kura teiks ka 2w se ir spēks.


 osscar, nemeegjini man, luudzu, braukt virsuu. kuru no manaam konstrukcijaam tu esi gatavs meegjinaat atkaartot? tu pat soft startu neesi speejiigs saviem passiem ieviest. pociiti balansam [offsetam]. attieksme? piedod, es cienu katru tik, cik cienu, es nevaru mega cieniit netalantiigus, tuksvaardiigus tuksmuldeetaajus, kas meegjina garinaat savu kraanu, pokemonu temaas ziimeejoties. nesanaak. piedod.
par frekvenceem - pilniigs dumums, lasiit manu iepr. postu.

----------


## osscar

es biju domājis, ka ar citu trani un mazāku miera strāvu ir mazāks THD zemajā galā. tas arī linkā ir redzams. ka pie 0.8A zemajā galā ir zemāks thd nekā  pie 1.3 A. Bet protams ka no trafa atkarīgs - to tak visi lampinieki zina. tāpēc jau teicu par trafa izmaksām. Un par F - palasi rakstu - autors tak rakasta ka aparāts viņam spēlē  uz sistēmas virs 150Hz. Mani gan pašu trafa risinājumi neuzrunā , tad jau labāk tas pats tranis bez trafa ar C izejā.

----------


## kaspich

> Labs lasāmais. Varbūt, ka kādam ir pieredze ar hibrīd-pastiprinātājiem? Atsauksmes no lietotājiem, protams, ir tādas, ka tajos apvienojas labākais no abām pasaulēm. Vai tā patiešām ir, varu tikai minēt.


 nu, paskaties, luudzu, shajaa forumaa.

----------


## PRTG

> pass ir iesaaceeju liimenja pseidospecs un trollinga vairotaajs. nozheelojams gadiijums.
> bet, vinja kaarteejo garadarbu, kursh uzraada ap 20% THD pie 20..30Hz, ir veerts paskatiit 
> shaada liimenja trollismam vajadzeetu jaunu apziimeejumu..


 "aicinu shajaa teemaa apkopot info/zinaashans/domas/idejas/pieredzi par teemu." Wtf?

----------


## PRTG

Kāds ir dzirdējis/mēģinājis klonēt Nelsona J2?

----------


## kaspich

http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/firstwatt10/j2.html

reku tak viss ir uzrakstiits. tak redzams, cik viss gjeniaali. sakot ar sheemu, beidzot ar skandaam un klausishanaas apstakaljiem.

reaals hiends.

----------


## kaspich

p.s. lai noveerteetu shii unikaala ampa potenciaalu, tiesa gan, vajadzees:
*Sundry accessories:*  Furutech RD-2 CD demagnetizer; Nanotech Nespa Pro; extensive use of  Acoustic System Resonators, noise filters and phase inverters, Advanced  Acoustics Orbis Wall & Corner units

ja to nav - nav briinums, ka nedzird iipasho skaneejumu..  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

6moons ir galējā reference audiobelletristikā.

----------


## osscar

J2 shēma nav publiski pieejama, vismaz kamēr jams ir pārdošanā.  Jāgaida kad beigs jamo tirgot - tad būs shēma. Ir tikai minējumi. Nu un tie izejas traņi ir pagrūti atrodami un maksāja vismaz ap 100usd /gab. kādas tagad cenas - nezinu, noteikti kritušās.

----------


## PRTG

> 6moons ir galējā reference audiobelletristikā.


 +1. Vai ir vērts gruzīt uz laipnā, sirmā kunga izstrādājumiem dēļ Srajen Ebaen izplūdušajiem komentāriem..  ::

----------


## PRTG

> J2 shēma nav publiski pieejama, vismaz kamēr jams ir pārdošanā.  Jāgaida kad beigs jamo tirgot - tad būs shēma. Ir tikai minējumi. Nu un tie izejas traņi ir pagrūti atrodami un maksāja vismaz ap 100usd /gab. kādas tagad cenas - nezinu, noteikti kritušās.


 Minu, ka varētu būt ap 15EUR.

Tai thredā vajadzētu parādīties kaut kam tuvu oriģinālam, varbūt, ka jau ir, pagaidām nav laika burties cauri, bet summarizējot

Plusi:

- harmoniku spektrs kā SET, bet max jauda x3;
- nav nekāda klizma strādāt ar zemas impendances slodzi;
- paliels dempingfaktors;
- nevajag dārgu trafi.

Mīnusi: 

- miera stājā patērē 200W (mērenajā klimatā ir okei, ziemā var izmantot par kāju paliktni) - ja taisa 4 joslu aktīvi krosētu stereo, rēķins neiepriecinās;
- JFETi pagaidām padārgi (tomēr lētāki par vairumu 300B);
- p/n pārejas termālā kompresija uz lielākām jaudām var atsaukties (neesmu pētījis šo tēmu, varbūt JFETiem tas mazāk izteikts kā bipo/MOSFET).

J

----------


## kaspich

tie punkti ir pilni pretrunu. jeb arii vnk kaada gudraa atrefereejums?

----------


## tornislv

> Nu un tie izejas traņi ir pagrūti atrodami un maksāja vismaz ap 100usd /gab.


 _Unobtainiums_ ir svarīgākā haienda sastāvdaļa. Gaidu ar nepacietībi, kad parādīsies supādupā haiends uz П-210, piemēram. Galvenais, labs marketings.
http://www.155la3.ru/datafiles/p209.pdf

----------


## osscar

http://lv.farnell.com/semisouth/sjep...247/dp/1971781

nav tik traki tagad ar cenām (15ls/gab) - tas bija sākumā , kad bija "jauna tehnoloģija" , cik saproti šie traņi pamatā slēgāšanai domāti - un nav arī komp. pāris....

----------


## Jurkins

Kas ir SET?
Pag, pag, tas tak ir "firstwatt" - pie 30 vatiem THD ir 1%, kāda šķirba kāds tur vairs spektrs?
Kuram normālam ampam ir klizma strādāt ar zemas impedances slodzēm?
Lai dabūtu 30W pie 1% THD, kurinam 200W. Ģeniāli!!!
Par tām termālajām kompresijām varētu kaut ko vairāk. Es saviem traņiem tādas neesmu pamanījis.

----------


## Jurkins

> http://lv.farnell.com/semisouth/sjep...247/dp/1971781
> 
> nav tik traki tagad ar cenām (15ls/gab) - tas bija sākumā , kad bija "jauna tehnoloģija" , cik saproti šie traņi pamatā slēgāšanai domāti - un nav arī komp. pāris....


 Komp. pāris nekad nav bijis un droši vien nebūs. Ir tas, kam Tu linku ieliki un http://uk.farnell.com/semisouth/sjdp...247/dp/1903298. Neesmu šos pētījis, bet uz sitiena nesaprotu depletion mpde FET. FETs jebkurš ir depletion modē.

p.s. obanā! Izrādās ir normal-off FETs.

----------


## osscar

sākumo šiem traņiem bij arakstīs datu lapās - for switching , tagad for hi -end audi  ::  laikam passa ietekmē datasheet labots un cena var tikt uzturēta augstāka  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, mosfetiem uz ultra zemajaam F kristaala T pamanaas moduleeties Ugs tresholda spanis/staavums.
bet, tas jau aktuaali shaadiem augstaakaas raudzes ampiem.
un jaa, bipolaarajiem taads efekts praktiski ir 0.

tie SIT peec manas izpratnes ir nekadi audio aplikaacijaam. tad jau buutu aatros IGBT likushi. 
shiem te - mazas jaudas, mazas straavas, lielas Rth.. kas tur interesants? super aatrums? da taadiem konceptiem leenaki mazaak suudus taisiis...

katraa zinaaj, ja rnaajam, butuu super runaat par konkreetaam lietaam. a to - nenosaukta model feti un to cenas 10X dakshaa;
liels DF [man liels asocieejaas ar 5000 liidz 100Hz]. liels var buut sajeegas zudums peec 2.alinja. DF raksturo skaitlji, veelams vs F.

bet, redzot taa superampa vienkarshotu sheemu, top skaidrs, ka viss ir krutaakajaas tradicijaas  ::

----------


## kaspich

> sākumo šiem traņiem bij arakstīs datu lapās - for switching , tagad for hi -end audi  laikam passa ietekmē datasheet labots un cena var tikt uzturēta augstāka


 redz, Osscar, ir tada D klase. switching mode. kur shie tranji, patiecoties lielam aatrumam, maziem gate charge, var tikt efektivi izmantoti. un tam nav NEKAADS sakars ar passiem un citiem aakstiem, kas nav pamatlietas apguvushi.

----------


## Jurkins

Es īsti nepēju iedomāties FETu - ierīci, kas by default ir vaļā, for switching. Tas SJEP (kurš normal-off, bet ir fets) pat ļoti ok, bet tas SJEPD nu gan nezinu.

edit: Ak, nu ja, es jau uz ampiem tendēts, paskatījos tam sjepd datašītu un tur viens piemērs, kā šo izmantot.

----------


## Jurkins

> nu, mosfetiem uz ultra zemajaam F kristaala T pamanaas moduleeties Ugs tresholda spanis/staavums.


 Es jau, Kaspich, cerēju šo no gudrinieka dzirdēt, un to, kā kurinot 200W tukšgaitā (nez cik grādi ir normālā kristāla - korpusa - radiatora temperatūra) un klausoties "firstwatt" no T izmaiņām tur kaut kas modulēsies.

----------


## Isegrim

> Kas ir SET?


 Iespējams, ka single end tube. 
Tik kā nav slinkums lasīt, ko visādi šarlatāni, tipa Srajen Ёbaen sarakstījuši. Kā būtu pārmēru dihidrogēnmonoksīdu sarijušies... ::

----------


## kaspich

kaads ir dzirdeejis par izcilo elektronikji, vaardaa Juhan Losop?

----------


## PRTG

Papildinu iepriekš rakstīto

Par JFET

Par MOSFET/JFET kā triodi

Skaidrojošs citāts no pieminētā F5/F4/J2 6moons.com apskata: "As Nelson Pass explained, the availability of the new SemiSouth part exploited in the J2 was entirely coincidental. Big industry spawned it for switch-mode applications, he hijacked it for audio."

Negarš J2 manuālis, kas nav tipisks manuālis, bet daudz ko pastāsta

_- harmoniku spektrs kā SET, bet max jauda x3_ - J2 jauda pie 8Ohm ir 30W, SET ~8W
_- nav nekāda klizma strādāt ar zemas impendances slodzi_ - sk skaidrojumu pie nākamā punkta
_- paliels dempingfaktors_ - pēc manuāļa 20, kas nav liels, bet vairākkārt lielāks nekā tipiskam SET, tātad sagaidām savāktākus basus. Citāts par tēmu:

"One example of a vintage amplifier with a damping control is the Accuphase E-202, which has a three-position switch described by the following excerpt from its owner's manual:[1]"Speaker Damping Control enhances characteristic tonal qualities of speakers. The damping factor of solid state amplifiers is generally very large and ideal for damping the speakers. However, some speakers require an amplifier with a low damping factor to reproduce rich, full-bodied sound. The E-202 has a Speaker Damping Control which permits choice of three damping factors and induces maximum potential performance from any speaker. Damping factor with an 8 ohm load becomes more than 50 when this control is set to NORMAL. Likewise, it is 5 at MEDIUM position, and 1 at SOFT position. It enables choosing the speaker sound that one prefers."

Tātad pēc vintage dempingfaktora klasifikācijas J2 iekrīt starp medium un normal. [subjektīvs iespraudums - lai arī man ārkārtīgi patīk tas, cik _lielus_ padara basus mans 300b, ar, piemēram, gainclone (tātad AB klase) tie ir jūtami cietāki (labā nozīmē), kaut arī dinamiski "mazāki"]

Materiāls pārdomām, vai dempingfaktoram virs 50 vispār ir kāda nozīme.

_- nevajag dārgu trafi._ - sorry par nepilnīgu formulējumu, domāts bija izejas trafis - nevajag, jo nav paredzēts.
Mīnusi: 

_- miera stājā patērē 200W [..]_ - acīmredzot nepieciešams, lai iebīdītu JFETus lineārā apgabala režīmā;
_- JFETi pagaidām padārgi (tomēr lētāki par vairumu 300B);_ - Osscar jau atbildēja, te cenas forumā;
_- p/n pārejas termālā kompresija uz lielākām jaudām var atsaukties [..]_ - referenci diemžēl patlaban nevaru atrast, bet doma ir tāda, ka mazais p/n pārejas kristāliņš pie strauji kāpjošas slodzes nespēj pietiekami ātri atdot siltumu radiatoram, tāpēc pāreja uz brīdi sakarst, tai palielinās pretestība un veidojas signāla kompresijas (d)efekts. Kā jau mēs visi zinām, līdzīgs process notiek skaļruņu spolēs, parasti neilgi pirms tās nomaucas no saviem cilindriem  ::  SET tas nav raksturīgi, jo lampu konstruktīvo elementu izmērus nekādi nevar nosaukt par mikroskopiskiem.

Ceru, ka ir ieviesies mazliet vairāk skaidrības,

J

P.S. Jurkin - SET = Single ended triode

----------


## kaspich

kaut kaads murgu un sveshu citaatu sakopojums. pirms lieto pamaacoshos 'skaidrojosh citaats', iemaacies tranzistoru.
shaads trollings te nav populaars  ::

----------


## kaspich

p.s. trollinga mazinaashanai:

varbuut der palasiit shiis teemas pirmos postus, apzinaat citu diskusijas daliibnieku liimeni, tad
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/4614-Tube-sound
uun tad aizmirst par wiki linku uz jfet likshanu pamaacoshaa tonii..

----------


## Jurkins

Nez kāpēc guru salīdzina savu fetu ar izcilo superaudiofīlisko mosfetu irfp240? A ja nu paņemtu tos 2SK1058 vai BUZ905 vai E10N20 vai no Semelab repertuāra?

----------


## PRTG

Atgriežoties pie pirmsākumiem




> aicinu shajaa teemaa apkopot info/zinaashans/domas/idejas/pieredzi par teemu.
> 
> 5. un globaali iisti nepeetiitaa lieta: harmoniku 'izskats' signaalaa. man ir aizDoma, ka: buutisks ir ne tikai harmoniku apjoms [%], spektrs [un % sadaliijums tajaa], bet arii: SIGNAALA MOMENTAANAA VEERTIIBA, PIE KURAS KONKREETAIS KROPLJOJUMS RODAS. respektiivi, dzirde tomeer juutiigaak uztver kropljojumus, kas ir 'klusuma' mirkljos.
> ..
> 3. tranzistoru skaneejums. 99% gadiijumu tranzistoru ampu THD spektrs ir pretiigs - sniedzaas liidz 10..15.harmonikai, dominee nepaara harmonikas. protams, paliidz A vai SuperA klase, kur katrai ir savas, specifiskas probleemas.


 Faktiski šie abi punkti ir svarīgākie, kas nosaka tranzistoru/lampu atšķirības. 

Pirmais punkts ir par intermodulārajiem kropļojumiem pie kompleksa signāla ar bagātīgu virstoņu spektru, piemēram, džeza instruimenti, vokāls. Klasiskā IMD mērīšana ar 2 tuvām frekvencēm mums pasaka - dotajā vietā ir koks ar tādu garumu, bet tas nedod priekšstatu par meža izmēru, blīvumu un vēja caurlaidību.  Pirmajā tuvinājumā to tīri vizuāli var novērtēt pēc tā, cik formas ziņā nevainojams vai arī izsmērēts ir kantains signāls, ko padod uz reaktīvu slodzi.

Otrais punkts ir par to, kā augstāku kārtu (par trešo) kropļojumi (faktiski harmoniskās komponentes) mijiedarbojas ar to pašu komplekso signālu ar bagātīgu virstoņu spektru. Zinot, ka akustiskajiem instrumentiem virstoņi arī ir harmoniskās komponentes pret pamatsignālu (cilvēku valodā - tembrs), tad ir skaidrs, ka pastiprinātāja "korekcijas", kas izpaužas kā pastiprinātāja "virstoņi" šos instrumentu virstoņus maskēs, plus, ja to frekvences būs tuvas pamatsignāla virstoņu frekvencēm, radīs papildus intermodulāros kropļojumus (sk. pirmo punktu), kas visticamāk arī notiks.
Ne viens nedz otrs _nav_ tas, ko ražotāji mēra, lai ierakstītu ar daudzām nullēm aiz komata kā THD/IMD, jo ražotāji mēra atbilstoši mērīšanas standartiem ar atbilstošām (primitīvām) metodēm. Daļēji to nosaka "ātrums" jeb izejas signāla pieaugums pret ieejas (V/us), bet to reti kurš uzrāda. Plus atgriezeniskās saites dziļums (jo tā seklāka, jo mazāk "krāmu" nonāk atpakaļ ieejā un ietekmē ieejas signālu, bet pastiprinātājs iegūst lielāku tieksmi kļūt par oscilatoru).

Tāpēc arī Nelsona filozofijā, ka katram pastiprinātājam ir savs "sweet spot" - režīms, kurā tas izpildās vislabāk ir sava jēga - šis apgabals parasti ir ar atgriezeniskās saites dziļumu gandrīz nekādu, šī saite katrai kaskādei ir lokālā, aktīvie elementi ieregulēti savā lineārākajā apgabalā (tātad ar lielu miera strāvu).

Citiem vārdiem, labs pastiprinātājs ir kā rallija auto ar teicamu piekari, kurā ceļu un ātrumu var just ar dibenu, nevis skatoties spidometrā, un kurā dzinēja apgriezieni tiek variēti nelielā diapazonā zem sarkanās līnijas, nodrošinot strauju dinamikas maiņu, bremzes ir asas un bez aiztures, amortizatoru cietību var regulēt atbilstoši savai gaumei (ar pēdējo domāts dempingfaktors jeb izejas pretestība). Komponentes dārgas, patēriņš lopisks, bet braukt ir interesantāk nekā sabiedriskajā transportā (1000W D-klases pastiprinātājs).

Atvainojos par beletristiku  :: 

J

----------


## PRTG

> kaut kaads murgu un sveshu citaatu sakopojums. pirms lieto pamaacoshos 'skaidrojosh citaats', iemaacies tranzistoru.
> shaads trollings te nav populaars


 Atvaino, es nezināju, ka te i' zinātnieku saiets, kur visi uzstājas tikai ar saviem citātiem. Pardon my french  ::

----------


## tornislv

> Citiem vārdiem, labs pastiprinātājs ir kā rallija auto ar teicamu piekari, kurā ceļu un ātrumu var just ar dibenu, nevis skatoties spidometrā, un kurā dzinēja apgriezieni tiek variēti nelielā diapazonā zem sarkanās līnijas, nodrošinot strauju dinamikas maiņu, bremzes ir asas un bez aiztures, amortizatoru cietību var regulēt atbilstoši savai gaumei (ar pēdējo domāts dempingfaktors jeb izejas pretestība). Komponentes dārgas, patēriņš lopisks, bet braukt ir interesantāk nekā sabiedriskajā transportā (1000W D-klases pastiprinātājs).


 Pārfrāzējot filmu par Kaukāza gūstekni, lai nolādēta tā diena, kad mani pielaida pie Carrera RS stūres. Un pēc tam tā, kad iedeva pabraukt ar Lotus Elan. Un tad, kad kaimiņš iedeva pakratīties savā 2000-ās klases ka tik ne BMW. Zuda jebkurš spooorta auto valdzinājums un sapratu, ka videi nedraudzīgo lielo 4x4 brīvdienās un e-klasses sedanu kā dienstmobīli darbdienās pret ko citu mainīt negribu. Tā arī pieļauju, ka Passa brīnumi pie konkrētas akustikas klausoties konkrētu Garbareka vai Marsalis iepūtiienu skan debešķīgi, bet ne jau visu laiku tikai to vien gribas klausīties. Bet, kā jau esmu teicis, Nelsons ir neviennozīmīgu tehnoloģisku risinājumu ģeniāls marketologs un to nevar noliegt.

----------


## kaspich

> Atgriežoties pie pirmsākumiem
> 
> 
> 
> Faktiski šie abi punkti ir svarīgākie, kas nosaka tranzistoru/lampu atšķirības. 
> 
> Pirmais punkts ir par intermodulārajiem kropļojumiem pie kompleksa signāla ar bagātīgu virstoņu spektru, piemēram, džeza instruimenti, vokāls. Klasiskā IMD mērīšana ar 2 tuvām frekvencēm mums pasaka - dotajā vietā ir koks ar tādu garumu, bet tas nedod priekšstatu par meža izmēru, blīvumu un vēja caurlaidību.  Pirmajā tuvinājumā to tīri vizuāli var novērtēt pēc tā, cik formas ziņā nevainojams vai arī izsmērēts ir kantains signāls, ko padod uz reaktīvu slodzi.
> 
> Otrais punkts ir par to, kā augstāku kārtu (par trešo) kropļojumi (faktiski harmoniskās komponentes) mijiedarbojas ar to pašu komplekso signālu ar bagātīgu virstoņu spektru. Zinot, ka akustiskajiem instrumentiem virstoņi arī ir harmoniskās komponentes pret pamatsignālu (cilvēku valodā - tembrs), tad ir skaidrs, ka pastiprinātāja "korekcijas", kas izpaužas kā pastiprinātāja "virstoņi" šos instrumentu virstoņus maskēs, plus, ja to frekvences būs tuvas pamatsignāla virstoņu frekvencēm, radīs papildus intermodulāros kropļojumus (sk. pirmo punktu), kas visticamāk arī notiks.
> ...


 ir cilveeki, kurus es deeveju par tuksmuldeetaajiem. tie ir eksemplaari, kas iisti pat pamatlietas nejeedzot, no nekaa maak uzburt lapaspuses kraasnja teksta. shis, protams, nav tas gadiijums. lasu un nesaprotu - eto vi o chom? ja panjme katru rindkopu, tad auzu lauks sanaak plash, viss kopaa - kaut kaads savaarstiijums. bet, laba zinja - ir vel tik daudz teemu, kuras iepiit - sievietes, dabu, kocmocu, u.t.t. gaidu naakosho eposu ar nepacietiibu  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nē nu varētu jau palasīt vēl kādu palagu, par tiem apgabaliem (HVZ vai telpas, laika vai frekvenču), kuros Passa pastiprinātājam piepeši atgriezeniskā saite kļūst nekāda vai pārvēršas par lokālo katrai pakāpei  :: .

----------


## arnis

> kuru uztrauc 20Hz ? ir kaut vienam te skandas kuras to var pacelt ? arnim varbūt. ne jau šo ampu klausītājus uztrauc 20hz jūs kaut rakstu izlasījāt ? ....nevajag izraut no konteksta ciparus un turklāt neesmu nevienu šī ampa klonu redzējis , laikam trafa izmaksas ir par augstu. Es zinu, ka biedrs K te visus sauc par gļēvuļiem, troļļiem un mīzaliem , bet lai tad pats nopublicē kau vienu rakstu kādā periodiskajā izdevumā + iemācas normāli forumā komunicēt, kā pass, cordeils un selfs ( radio hobby uttt ) nevis te troļļo un visas savas idejas slēpj tipa aiz patentiem ut.t.... ar tādu attieksmi mēs te par cieņu nevaram runāt. 
> Vienmēr būs grupas kuras uzskatīs ka PA stipreklis 2 x1000w ir spēks un otra kura teiks ka 2w se ir spēks.


 Nu nevajag tik virspusiigi. Es tak dzirdu, kaa uz *1W* [ ne 500 vai 1000w kas buutu PA gadiijumaa ] manu subu kustina ab klases amps ar DF 500 , un amps ar DF 5000[ turklaat to principiaali ir atzinushi arii visi industrijas insaideri ] . Es nekad neesmu teicis/ uzsveeris, ka muuzikas baudiishanai obligaati ir vajadziigs kilowats jaudas

----------


## kaspich

nee, tur jau  ir fundamentaals fail Osscar postaa.
taatad, ja AMPS taisa THD, tad, pat, ja tumba pamattoni [shajaa gadiijumaa 20..30Hz] VISPAAR neatskanjo, taa ATSKANJO[s] taa [pamattonja] harmonikas.
tb, ja 30Hz ir pamattonis, tad 3.harmonika [dominees push/pull/simetriskaam konstrukcijaam] buus 90[!!!]Hz, ko jebkura pseidoskanda atskanjos uz uraa.
taapeec - ar skandu veikspeeju uz taam zemajaam F nav NEKAADA sakara.

----------


## arnis

nee nu protams. tas, ja par ienestajiem THD runaajam. Un paliidzeet tur var elementaara lieta, vismaz, lai tas nenonaak akustiskajaa traktaa --- aktiivs hpf .... cik no mums taadu izmanto ?? Oscarr savaam akustikaam/sisteemaa izmanto ??? Uzlodeet taadu ar reguleejamu F uz laba Opampa un ar labu poci grozaamu , nevajadzeetu buut tik sarezhgjiiti ...

----------


## kaspich

nu, bet tad jau atkal nebuus hiend. redz, taads amps, kuram:
a) DF ir 5 vai mazaak, piemeeram
b) no taa seko AFR nevienmeeriba liidz 2..3..4dB [un Qtc lec augshaa - paraadaas kaads basinjsh OB]
c) deelj nekaada DF paraadaas specifiski kroplji [deelj skaljrunju THD un Z nelinearitaates]
d) deelj pasha ampa THD [nenormaalaa, saakot ar 1%, aks NAV normaali 21.gadsimtaa, un beidzot ar 10+% uz 20..30Hz] tak dramatiski mainaas tembrs

tb, shii jau ir EFEKTU mashina, nevis amps.

ljoti iisi par DF. tie trollji, kas rakstinjaa rekjinaaja [jaunaa usera ieliktais links] Qtc, nenjem veeraa elementaaru lietu:
a) skaljrunju THD lielaa meeraa izpauzhas kaa Z nelinearitaate, kas, savukaart, rada papildus THD citaas jolaas [caur pasiivajiem filtriem] un nokljust atpakalj pashaa ampaa, kur veido IMD u.c. modulaaciju efektus. es jau nerunaju par papildus IMD produktiem deelj Z nevienmeeriibas vs F;
b) kad mees runaajam par mikrodnamiku un dinamisko diapazonu/THD/IMD liimeni, shii briizha source piedaavaa 100dB [CD, SACD, u.c. brinumi - vairaak], kas noziimee - nelinearitaates produkti ir zem -100dB, kas ir 0.001%. savukaart, DF 50 [piemeeram], noziimee [prasti], ka slodzes nelineratitaates [dajebkaadi - lineaarie/nelineaarie kroplji] tiek slaapeeti tikai 50X jeb 35dB [aptuveni]. tas ir BASU diapazonaa. vidos/augshaas shaadu 'ampu' DF nogaazhas veel par kaartu.
paskatot ciparu: 0.001%[-100dB] un 35dB vaajinajums, katram kljuust skaidrs, ka mikrodinamika nekaadi nevar tikt nodroshinaata ar zema DF ampiem.

shis ir VEEL VIENS iemesls, kaapeec kurliem cilvekiem patiik taada/nekaada DF ampi - taapat kaa, lietojot set kaskaadiites, shajaa gadijumaa viss materiaals tiek paarklaats ar 'medus kaartinju'. un, pozitiivais efekts: pie nekaadas mikrodinamikas pazuud arii prasiibas pret paareejo traktu. ar pilniigiem [tehniskiem] suudiem alja kaut kas 'skan'.

----------


## arnis

> tiek slaapeeti tikai 50X jeb 35dB [aptuveni]. tas ir BASU diapazonaa. vidos/augshaas shaadu 'ampu' DF nogaazhas veel par kaartu.


 Shis te kaa pa nelaimi apgaazh tos DF ietekmes noliedzeeju pienjeemumus, ka DF ir svariigs tikai smagiem basu draiveriem, bet vidiem un piikstuljiem tachu nav ko dempingot [ nekaadas jaudas, nekaada difuzoru svara ] [ itkaa piikstulja Z nebuutu identisks kaa subu draiveriem ] .
tikai cilveeki jau aizmirst par to, kas reaali akustikaas iekshaa daraas [ kaut pasiivie filtri ] , L-padu ienestais DF kritums un akustikas "leeniigums" un paarcukurotiiba

----------


## PRTG

> apgaazh tos DF ietekmes noliedzeeju pienjeemumus, ka DF ir svariigs tikai smagiem basu draiveriem


 Te ir kaut kāda iekšēja pretruna. DF ietekmi noliegt nozīmētu teikt, ka DF pofig neatkarīgi no skaļruņiem.

----------


## arnis

nepiesienies vaardiem meegjinot atklaat kaaadu sensaaciju. ne jau manii ir kaada ieksheeja pretruna. es runaaju par kaudzi useru sheit, taapat kaa bootaa, kas uzskata, ka DF vajag tikai prieksh basa, lieliem skaljrunjiem, lielu kastu izmeeriem, un veel sazin tur kam --- aa, aizmirsu --- , PA un tuukstoshiem watu ... un ka klausoties uz paaris watiem maajaas, pofig kaads DF

----------


## kaspich

es teiktu, ka DF ir noziime. kaut arii, paskatoties harmoniku spektru visaa frekvenchu joslaa, jaasecina, ka tembraali pienjemamaaks vareetu buut vdeeja DF un shaura spektra pastiprinaataajs, kas darbojas sweet range joslaa. kaa ir atziimeejis Nelsons, tad shis sweet range ir plashaaks, ja tas ir plashaaks, un otraadi. otraadi - es domaaju, nevis vertikaalaa plaknee, bet peec buutiibas. jo peec buutibas buutu relativi jaaveertee visu ietekmeejosho faktoru kopums. nu, tas - lai nesanaaktu ieksheeja pretruna. protams, arii aareja pretruna nav nekas labs, kaut vai taapeec, ka taa ir redzama no aarpuses. un skaidri. kas gan nenoziimee, ka ieksheeja pretruna nevar tikt noveerota. es domaaju, ka noveeroshanai vispaar ir liela noziime. jo bez noveeroshanas pienjemti secinaajumi var izraadiities maldiigi, kaa dazhu Le Monstre kopeetaaju sakotneejie secinaaumi par preteejaas polaritaatees esohu pretrunu sumeeshanos.

----------


## PRTG

> a) skaljrunju THD lielaa meeraa izpauzhas kaa Z nelinearitaate, kas, savukaart, rada papildus THD citaas jolaas [caur pasiivajiem filtriem] un nokljust atpakalj pashaa ampaa, kur veido IMD u.c. modulaaciju efektus. es jau nerunaju par papildus IMD produktiem deelj Z nevienmeeriibas vs F;


 Turpinot eposu, atļaušos mainīt cēloņsakarību uzstādījumu. Skaļruņu THD un Z abi ir sekas skaļruņa konstrukcijai kā tādai, kuras galvenie raksturlielumi ir izmērāmi kā Qts un Qms. Vienkāršotā veidā varam pieņemt, ka skaļrunis ar mazu Qts un lielu Qms ir ar spēcīgu dzinēju un pakļāvīgu, viegli kontrolējamu mehāniku. Mans pieņēmums ir tāds, ka šāda tipa skaļruņu negatīvā atgriezeniskā ietekme uz pastiprinātāju ir mazāka, nekā skaļruņiem ar lielu Qts un mazu Qms. Pie tam liela Qms/Qts attiecība parasti iet roku rokā ar augstu jutību, attiecīgi pie nemainīga SPL skaļruņa svārstību amplitūda un THD/IMD (kā blakusprodukti) būs mazāki, arī Z nelinearitāte šāda tipa skaļruņiem ir mazāka.

Darbinot 4A32 ar 300B lampinieku basi ir pietiekami savākti, bet iespējams, ka apstiprinās a), jo ir jūtams lielāks uzsvars uz midbasiem (izpaužas otrā harmoniskā?). Darbinot ar AB klasi (gainclone), uzsvars ir uz midrange spektru (izpaužas augstāku kārtu harmoniskās?) un efekts ir salīdzinoši netīkamāks - klausīties var, bet izklausās mazliet neīsti.

Man prieks, ka beidzot mēs nonākam pie tā, ka izvērtējot skanēšanas kvalitātes jāņem vērā pastiprinātāja mijiedarbība ar konkrēta tipa skaļruņiem. Esmu absolūts tumsoņa šajā jautājumā, tāpēc ceru, ka mana iepriekšminētā tēze tiks vai nu profesionāļu apstiprināta vai atspēkota.

----------


## arnis

Nu nezinu vai tur sanaak pilniiga polaritaates summeeshanaas, bet kautkaada dalja jau summeejas, kaa savaadaak vareeja buut,  kaa liidziigi aprakstiija Batemanns savaa peetiijumaa ar DF un IMD ietekmeem, un D.Selfa 2 bipolaaro blameless ampu kanaalu nokurshanos

----------


## kaspich

> Turpinot eposu, atļaušos mainīt cēloņsakarību uzstādījumu. Skaļruņu THD un Z abi ir sekas skaļruņa konstrukcijai kā tādai, kuras galvenie raksturlielumi ir izmērāmi kā Qts un Qms. Vienkāršotā veidā varam pieņemt, ka skaļrunis ar mazu Qts un lielu Qms ir ar spēcīgu dzinēju un pakļāvīgu, viegli kontrolējamu mehāniku. Mans pieņēmums ir tāds, ka šāda tipa skaļruņu negatīvā atgriezeniskā ietekme uz pastiprinātāju ir mazāka, nekā skaļruņiem ar lielu Qts un mazu Qms. Pie tam liela Qms/Qts attiecība parasti iet roku rokā ar augstu jutību, attiecīgi pie nemainīga SPL skaļruņa svārstību amplitūda un THD/IMD (kā blakusprodukti) būs mazāki, arī Z nelinearitāte šāda tipa skaļruņiem ir mazāka.
> 
> Darbinot 4A32 ar 300B lampinieku basi ir pietiekami savākti, bet iespējams, ka apstiprinās a), jo ir jūtams lielāks uzsvars uz midbasiem (izpaužas otrā harmoniskā?). Darbinot ar AB klasi (gainclone), uzsvars ir uz midrange spektru (izpaužas augstāku kārtu harmoniskās?) un efekts ir salīdzinoši netīkamāks - klausīties var, bet izklausās mazliet neīsti.
> 
> Man prieks, ka beidzot mēs nonākam pie tā, ka izvērtējot skanēšanas kvalitātes jāņem vērā pastiprinātāja mijiedarbība ar konkrēta tipa skaļruņiem. Esmu absolūts tumsoņa šajā jautājumā, tāpēc ceru, ka mana tēze tiks vai nu profesionāļu apstiprināta vai atspēkota.


 nu jaa, redz, bikvadraatiskaa konsekvence no Qts un Mms kvadraata jau noraada uz to pakljaaviigumu. savukaart, Mms un Fs summa noraada uz atsperiigumu [nejaukt ar suudiigu paarejas liikni un leenaam svaarstiibu rimshanaam]. principaa aju ievieshot mehaanisku pseidodemfeeshanu ar antirezonanses paneljiem, iespeejams samazinaat peecsvaarstiibu kineetisko energjiju un taas ietekmi un pre ringing, bet - Fs kritums pa 1/6 oktaavu atkal padara basu nedaudz izpluudushaaku un bremzee mida maskeeshanos caur potenciaalu starpiibu pret Qms un Qes.
taa viennoziimiigi nevar atbildeet, kas labaak: fs paarveershanas par F3, kad Qts tiecaas uz 1, vai Fs tuvoshaanas F3/2, kad Qms tiecaas uz 1..

----------


## arnis

veciit, tu par tiem Qms kautko lej. Qts ir rezultaats no Qms un Qes. Cik skaljrunju tik parametru. Par augstu Qms vareetu saukt raadiitaaju virs 10, kas muusdienu skaljrunjiem patiesiibaa ir liels retums 
Runaajot par 4A32 basiem --- defineesim ,kas ir bass [ F diapazons ], pienjemot, ka shamiem Fs ir ap 45hz un thd visaa joslaa uz 1W ne mazaak par 1%
PS- paskaties kaada ir 4A32 afr liikne. ar to taakaa vajadzeetu saakt. saakt ar pamatlietaam, un tad brist dziljaak. a to tagad skaljrunja iipatneejaas afr jau skaidrojam ar ampu kroplju hamroniku spektru ..... mazliet skarbi ...

----------


## arnis

> un pakļāvīgu, viegli kontrolējamu mehāniku.


 kas tavupraat kontrolee to mehaaniku ?

----------


## arnis

> blakusprodukti) būs mazāki, arī Z nelinearitāte šāda tipa skaļruņiem ir mazāka.
> 
> .


 shis arii nav iisti pareizi ---> pie augsta Qms kaa reizi Z[peak] ir maksimaals, kas savukaart noziimee ar kaartu lielaaku ampa chakareeshanu tieshi ap draivera rezonansi

----------


## PRTG

> taa viennoziimiigi nevar atbildeet, kas labaak: fs paarveershanas par F3, kad Qts tiecaas uz 1, vai Fs tuvoshaanas F3/2, kad Qms tiecaas uz 1..


 Jā. Un pieliekam klāt vēl telpas stāvviļņu ietekmi un jau paliek pavisam grūti. 

Runājot par F3, mazliet paskaidrošu par konstrukciju priekš 4A32 - tā ir Foigta piramīda (caurule), kas rēķināta uz 40Hz, tātad oscilators nevis slēgtā kaste vai invertors, atvēruma laukums ir vienāds ar skaļruņa efektīvo laukumu, attiecīgi var pieņemt, ka kaste skaļrunim nepalielina gaisa pretestību.

----------


## PRTG

> kas tavupraat kontrolee to mehaaniku ?


 Kontrolējamību manuprāt nosaka piekares elastīgums dažādos spoles atrašanās stāvokļos pret vidusstāvokli, skaļruņa kustīgā masa un efektīvais diametrs.

----------


## arnis

kaa efektiivais diametrs nosaka kontroleejamiibu ? kas tavupraat ir kontroleejamiiba ?

----------


## PRTG

> veciit, tu par tiem Qms kautko lej. Qts ir rezultaats no Qms un Qes. Cik skaljrunju tik parametru. Par augstu Qms vareetu saukt raadiitaaju virs 10, kas muusdienu skaljrunjiem patiesiibaa ir liels retums 
> Runaajot par 4A32 basiem --- defineesim ,kas ir bass [ F diapazons ], pienjemot, ka shamiem Fs ir ap 45hz un thd visaa joslaa uz 1W ne mazaak par 1%
> PS- paskaties kaada ir 4A32 afr liikne. ar to taakaa vajadzeetu saakt. saakt ar pamatlietaam, un tad brist dziljaak. a to tagad skaljrunja iipatneejaas afr jau skaidrojam ar ampu kroplju hamroniku spektru ..... mazliet skarbi ...


 Tev taisnība, Qts ir rezultaats no Qms un Qes. Tātad jautājums pārfrāzējas par ietekmi uz pastiprinātāju pie augsta Qms (esmu atradis mūsdienās ražotus midbasus ar Qms 8-9) un zemu Qes, salīdzinot ar zemu Qms un augstu Qes. 

Par Z jā, pareizi, Zmax ir proporcionāls Qms un apgriezti Qes, un atpakaļejošais EMS šādiem skaļruņiem sagaidāms lielāks. 

Qes ir saistīts ar pastiprinātāja dempingfaktoru. Zems dempingfaktors Zmax palielinās vēl vairāk. Kas notiek ar SPL ap rezonansi šadā gadījumā, pieņemot, ka skaļrunis nav kastē? Vai gaidāms atdeves pacēlums, vai kritums? Cik lielā mērā? Kā mainīsies atpakaļejošā EMS ietekme uz pastiprinātāju, mainot dempingfaktoru? Nāksies pamērīt.

Par 4A32 - skandu konstruktīvi pabeidzu tikai novembrī. Tā kā pamatā tagad darbojos ar pīkstuļa dipolaritātes un vērsuma/dispersijas eksperimentiem, man vēl nav laika bijis kārtīgi pamērīt basiniekus, tikai paklausīties subjektīvi ar 2 dažādiem pastiprinātājiem.

----------


## PRTG

> kaa efektiivais diametrs nosaka kontroleejamiibu ? kas tavupraat ir kontroleejamiiba ?


 Diametram proporcionāla gaisa pretestība rada pretspēkus, ar kuriem jārēķinās. Lielākam diametram ir proporcionāli arī iekšējie zudumi memrānas materiālā. Varam runāt arī par laukumu, bet diametrs ir vieglāk izmērāms.

Kontrolējamība manā interpretācijā ir skaļruņa spēja pārvērst elektrību gaisa svārstībās ar gan tādiem iekšējiem un ārējiem enerģijas zudumiem, gan tādiem elektriskajiem pretspēkiem, kas tiecas uz minimumu.

----------


## arnis

> Tev taisnība, Qts ir rezultaats no Qms un Qes. Tātad jautājums pārfrāzējas par ietekmi uz pastiprinātāju pie augsta Qms (esmu atradis mūsdienās ražotus midbasus ar Qms 8-9) un zemu Qes, salīdzinot ar zemu Qms un augstu Qes. 
> 
> Par Z jā, pareizi, Zmax ir proporcionāls Qms un apgriezti Qes, un atpakaļejošais EMS šādiem skaļruņiem sagaidāms lielāks. 
> 
> Qes ir saistīts ar pastiprinātāja dempingfaktoru. Zems dempingfaktors Zmax palielinās vēl vairāk. Kas notiek ar SPL ap rezonansi šadā gadījumā, pieņemot, ka skaļrunis nav kastē? Vai gaidāms atdeves pacēlums, vai kritums? Cik lielā mērā? Kā mainīsies atpakaļejošā EMS ietekme uz pastiprinātāju, mainot dempingfaktoru? Nāksies pamērīt.
> 
> Par 4A32 - skandu konstruktīvi pabeidzu tikai novembrī. Tā kā pamatā tagad darbojos ar pīkstuļa dipolaritātes un vērsuma/dispersijas eksperimentiem, man vēl nav laika bijis kārtīgi pamērīt basiniekus, tikai paklausīties subjektīvi ar 2 dažādiem pastiprinātājiem.


 paga, Z veertiiba ir taada kaada taa ir, arii nepiesleegta pie ampa [ kaads tur DF ???? ] . davai par to un to konstruktiivo ne- kasti konkreetaak .

----------


## arnis

PS- par kaadu hiendu, pretspeekiem un DF mees te varam runaat situaacijaa ar skaljruni, kuram thd visaa joslaa paarsniedz 1% un "recone kitu magneeta spraugaa var traapiit no 5 metru attaaluma ??" [ C -ddff]

----------


## PRTG

> paga, Z veertiiba ir taada kaada taa ir, arii nepiesleegta pie ampa [ kaads tur DF ???? ] .


 Ārēja reference rāda, ka 

_Zmax - The impedance of the driver at Fs, used when measuring Qes and Qms

_
_Q_esA unitless measurement, describing the electrical damping of the loudspeaker. As the coil of wire moves through the magnetic field, it generates a current which opposes the motion of the coil. This so-called "Back-EMF" (proportional to Bl * velocity) decreases the total current through the coil near the resonance frequency, reducing cone movement and increasing impedance. In most drivers, _Q_es is the dominant factor in the voice coil damping. _Q_es depends on amplifier output impedance. *The formula above assumes zero output impedance. When an amplifier with nonzero output impedance is used, its output impedance should be added to Re for calculations involving Qes.* (izcēlums mans)

----------


## PRTG

> PS- par kaadu hiendu, pretspeekiem un DF mees te varam runaat situaacijaa ar skaljruni, kuram thd visaa joslaa paarsniedz 1% un "recone kitu magneeta spraugaa var traapiit no 5 metru attaaluma ??" [ C -ddff]


 Kā zināms, 4A-32 bija vairākas paaudzes vismaz dekādes garumā ar lielu parametru izkliedi ar tendenci pasliktināties. Es runāju par 1978. un 1979. gada izstrādājumiem, no kuriem pirmie vēl ir ar alnico magnētiem un kas kopumā atstāj labu iespaidu. Par spraugu nepiekrītu, vai arī ddff lieto optisko tēmekli un robotisku manipulatoru  ::

----------


## arnis

bljac, Trolli. 
Cik ir Zmax normaalam skaljrunim ? 20-30-50, taviem augsto Qms skaljrunjiem pat var sasniegt 100 omus. Cik ir ampa izejas pretestiiba ampam ar suudiigu dempingfaktoru ????? cik ???? un kaa tavupraat tas mainiis kautkaadus meeriijumu rezultaatus ???

----------


## arnis

> Kā zināms, 4A-32 bija vairākas paaudzes vismaz dekādes garumā ar lielu parametru izkliedi ar tendenci pasliktināties. Es runāju par 1978. un 1979. gada izstrādājumiem, no kuriem pirmie vēl ir ar alnico magnētiem un kas kopumā atstāj labu iespaidu. Par spraugu nepiekrītu, vai arī ddff lieto optisko tēmekli un robotisku manipulatoru


 nu panjem pameeri thd iesaakumaa.

----------


## PRTG

> davai par to un to konstruktiivo ne- kasti konkreetaak .


 Īsā versija

----------


## PRTG

> bljac, Trolli. 
> Cik ir Zmax normaalam skaljrunim ? 20-30-50, taviem augsto Qms skaljrunjiem pat var sasniegt 100 omus. Cik ir ampa izejas pretestiiba ampam ar suudiigu dempingfaktoru ????? cik ???? un kaa tavupraat tas mainiis kautkaadus meeriijumu rezultaatus ???


 Nu redzi nu. Tad kāds būtu pamats runāt par pastūža dempingfaktora ietekmi rezonanses apgabalā.. principā?

----------


## arnis

> Īsā versija


 nu prastais labirinta un horna hibriids. taa arii uzreiz buutu teicis. reguleets uz 40hz ??? un no cik Hz vinjsh tev reaali speelee ? kaadi afr/ thd ir/ buus ?

----------


## arnis

> Nu redzi nu. Tad kāds būtu pamats runāt par pastūža dempingfaktora ietekmi rezonanses apgabalā.. principā?


 nu paga, tu tagad kautko biku sajauci. Iemeti linku, kur rakstiits --- Zmax apreekjina no Qes un Qms . Ar to, ka pretestiibas ar kaartu atshkjiras, ir runa par to, ka ja tu domaa, ka akustikai piesleegtai/ nepiesleegtai  pie ampa mainaas vai nemainaas Qes , tad es oponeeju, ka tie lielumi ir vairaakaas kaartaas nesaliidzinaami . Tajaa pashaa laikaa ---- preteds uz ampu tak buus ar kaartaam lielaaks, turklaat regulaari mainiisies faazee deelj magneetu nelinearitaateem . taas ir 2 dazhaadas lietas, kuras tu tagad meegjinaaji samest vienaa katlaa . 
Jautaajums bija par to, ko TEV taisniibas izskaitljoshanaa maina apstaaklis, ka Zmax ir 30,1 vai 30,2 omi. Taa formula ir domaata tikai konkreetu parametru apreekjinaashanai/ to sakariibaam , un tikai

----------


## jankus

Ieinteresēja vai tautai ir pieredze ar Zobel network vai teiksim, kā saprotu, rezonanses pīķa mazināšanai arī var izmantot arī virknes band stop filtru? 
Kādi plusi/mīnusi?

----------


## arnis

nu pag. taadu zobel network var un vajag lietot. tikai atceries, ka tam jaaiekljaujas arii kopeejaa kroseeshanas sheemaa. tas papildus c jau taapat summeesies klaat esoshajam lpf . Tu jau runaa par joslas augsheejo dalju, mees shoreiz -- par apaksheejo 

virknes bandstop ----  vai nav vienkaarshaak lietot prastu aktiivo HPF un nemociit skaljrunjus / ampu  joslaa ap Fs ?  
 ::

----------


## jankus

Šoreiz es arī runāju par joslas apakšējo daļu. Domājams, ka arī virknes band stop filtrs augšējo daļu varētu salīdzinoši maz ietekmēt, nu, protams, nerunājot par to, cik lieliem kondensatoriem un spolēm ir jābūt priekš 40Hz.  :: 
Nu teiksim variants- ir atsevišķš suPis, kas tiek draivots no atsevišķa pastiprinātāja..

----------


## arnis

nu taas spoles R taaapat buus vairaakaas desmitdaljaas omu, ja ne veselos omos ... esi reaals  ::  [ vai arii kaa taas zero-ohm, maksaas simt latu gabalaa ] un kaada izskatiisies afr/ phase liikne taadaa filtraa no 2 elementiem [ turklaat ar kaadu labumu, ja spoles R tuvosies nullei ]  ?? praktiskaak ir ieviest kaadu kompleksu apstraadi ar reguleejamu HPF/ augstu kaartu

----------


## PRTG

> nu paga, tu tagad kautko biku sajauci. Iemeti linku, kur rakstiits --- Zmax apreekjina no Qes un Qms . Ar to, ka pretestiibas ar kaartu atshkjiras, ir runa par to, ka ja tu domaa, ka akustikai piesleegtai/ nepiesleegtai  pie ampa mainaas vai nemainaas Qes , tad es oponeeju, ka tie lielumi ir vairaakaas kaartaas nesaliidzinaami . Tajaa pashaa laikaa ---- preteds uz ampu tak buus ar kaartaam lielaaks, turklaat regulaari mainiisies faazee deelj magneetu nelinearitaateem . taas ir 2 dazhaadas lietas, kuras tu tagad meegjinaaji samest vienaa katlaa .


 Ok, zema dempingfaktora aizstāvībai mums paliek pretEDS kontekstā ar skaļruņu magnētu specifiku.. vai ir vēl kaut kas?




> Jautaajums bija par to, ko TEV taisniibas izskaitljoshanaa maina apstaaklis, ka Zmax ir 30,1 vai 30,2 omi. Taa formula ir domaata tikai konkreetu parametru apreekjinaashanai/ to sakariibaam , un tikai


 Tikai vairāk izpratnes, un ne jau tikai man vienam. Atbildot uz jautājumu ar pretjautājumu (nepārprotama trollinga iezīme. par ko nekavējoties lūdzu piedošanu) - kā ar faktu, ka atsevišķi pastiprinātāju tipi ir current-source nevis voltage-source? Vai tas mums nerada būtisku faktoru ar ko jārēķinās šajā formulā? (Kāds būs Re.. pardon, totāls trollisms, svītrot!) Kāds būs dempingfaktors pie Fs (Zmax, teiksim, ir 100Ohm), ja pastiprinātājs ir, teiksim 8 ohm slodzei projektēts SET ar max jaudu 8W? Ar domu, ka ja sāk pietrūkt sprieguma, lai nodrošinātu slodzes pretestības pieaugumu, tad strāvas ģeneratora izejas pretestībai arī vajadzētu sākt pieaugt un dempingfaktoram kristies, bet kopējam Q pieaugt, bet basu raksturam mainīties ar uzsvaru uz midbasiem.

----------


## jankus

> praktiskaak ir ieviest kaadu kompleksu apstraadi ar reguleejamu HPF/ augstu kaartu


 Nu bet ir taču arī gadījumi, kad teiksim skaļrunis ar palielu Q spēj tomēr izdvest skaņu pat kādu trešdaļoktāvu zem Fs- teiksim piemērs- skaļruņa Fs ir 40Hz, reālais AFR ar kādiem -3 (kaut vai -5dB) ir 30Hz. Tad jau šeit var nonākt dilemmas priekšā- vai nu taisīt HPF uz 50Hz un samierināties ar to, ka jau tie 40Hz būs -n dB, vai arī likt pastiprinātājam norīt to Z pīķi un dzirdēt kaut kādus 30Hz..?

----------


## PRTG

> Šoreiz es arī runāju par joslas apakšējo daļu. Domājams, ka arī virknes band stop filtrs augšējo daļu varētu salīdzinoši maz ietekmēt, nu, protams, nerunājot par to, cik lieliem kondensatoriem un spolēm ir jābūt priekš 40Hz. 
> Nu teiksim variants- ir atsevišķš suPis, kas tiek draivots no atsevišķa pastiprinātāja..


 Es ar pasīvo nekrāmētos un mēģinātu šo

----------


## arnis

jankus -- kaads buus thd tajaa gadiijumaa, kaa tu domaa ? pameeri ... un neizbriinies, ka uz tiem 40hz pie 1w levels ir paari pa 10% .... 
PRTG--- tas par to kopeejaa Q pieaugumu ir trollisms. un nekaads raksturs tur nemainiisies. ja nav dempinga, nav arii uzsvara . punkts

----------


## jankus

Basa galā jau "uz ausi" tā tos THD tik ļoti nejūtot..  :: 
Tam Linkwitza variantam tak tas pats- tas vūferis reāli tiek "zvetēts" zem Fr- sak, liec kastē kādā gribi, vajag tikai eq pareizi uzkruķīt..

----------


## arnis

Nu ja jau nejuut, tad jau viss kaartiibaa  ::  
nu tu pameegjini, un tad parunaasim  ::

----------


## arnis

man ir tikai viens jautaajums personai PRTG. Tu parakstiijies kaa Jaanis. Vai tev 20, un tavs uzvaards saakas uz L ? jaa/ nee
ps- ja jaa, vari atbildeet arii privaati

----------


## jankus

> Vai tev 20, un tavs uzvaards saakas uz L ? jaa/ nee


 Ja manas spējas kā čujs, ņuhs un poņa mani neviļ, varētu būt, ka esi domājis nepareizo Jāni. Lieku uz to, ka uzvārdam burta "L" vietā rakstāms "I".  :: 
Attiecībā par tām TQWT kastēm vai varētu būt, ka tie 4A-32 ir divi uz vienu kasti? Kāpēc divi? Kāpēc izvēlējies tieši 4A-32? Cik augstu tad Tu taisi krosu ar pīkstuli? Taisnību sakot būtu jau diezgan interesanti apskatīties to AS konstrukciju..

[edit] Ā, par atdalījuma frekvenci liekas, ka izlasīju- 1.5kHz..  ::

----------


## tornislv

Gan jau ka nav PRTG 20 gadu, bet vairāk, nāk no Dobeles puses, un uzvārds tiešām droši vien sākas ar "I"  ::

----------


## kaspich

Kaspich: taa  viennoziimiigi nevar atbildeet, kas labaak: fs paarveershanas par F3,  kad Qts tiecaas uz 1, vai Fs tuvoshaanas F3/2, kad Qms tiecaas uz 1..

 J:  Jā. Un pieliekam klāt vēl telpas stāvviļņu ietekmi un jau paliek pavisam grūti. 

Runājot par F3, mazliet paskaidrošu par konstrukciju priekš 4A32 - tā ir  Foigta piramīda (caurule), kas rēķināta uz 40Hz, tātad oscilators nevis  slēgtā kaste vai invertors, atvēruma laukums ir vienāds ar skaļruņa  efektīvo laukumu, attiecīgi var pieņemt, ka kaste skaļrunim nepalielina  gaisa pretestību.                         

//////////////////////////

mjaa, ko te vairs piebilst. cilveeks neredz/nerubii, ka 2lpp garumaa vinju nes cauri. tikai piebalso..  ::   ::   :: 
un taadaa stilaa 10lpp..

----------


## PRTG

> Ja manas spējas kā čujs, ņuhs un poņa mani neviļ, varētu būt, ka esi domājis nepareizo Jāni. Lieku uz to, ka uzvārdam burta "L" vietā rakstāms "I".


 Neviļ  :: 




> Attiecībā par tām TQWT kastēm vai varētu būt, ka tie 4A-32 ir divi uz vienu kasti? Kāpēc divi? Kāpēc izvēlējies tieši 4A-32? Cik augstu tad Tu taisi krosu ar pīkstuli? Taisnību sakot būtu jau diezgan interesanti apskatīties to AS konstrukciju..


 Zini, bail pat rakstīt, ka nepiešuj trollismu. Nu labi, pavisam īsi: divi 4A-32, katram ir 15omi, sanāk jauks pāris paralēlā slēgumā stum-stum konfigurācijā, viens uz priekšu, otrs uz aizmuguri. Izvēlējos, jo divus tādus man uzdāvināja, un es biju pārsteigts, cik skaistu midbasa sitienu tie dveš. Varbūt arī neko vairāk no tiem nevajag prasīt, bet es vēl pacīnīšos. Pēc F nomērīšanas noplēsu taures un kalpakus, kas novērsa 2 nevajadzīgus pīķus uz 2, 8 un 14kHz un atlikušais kritums ir lēzens. Lai arī kastē esmu izvairījies no paralēlēm sienām, ir nevienmērība 100-500Hz, bet pie tā es ķeršos, kad būšu panācis pīkstuļu pārim vienmērīgu dipola dispersiju uz leju līdz pat 1kHz (faktiski jau esmu).

Priekšu platums (54cm) izvēlēts kā kompromiss starp paciešamiem gabarītiem un iespējami zemu baffle step frekvenci - ap 300Hz, kur tas jau ir mazāk kritiski nekā parastie 600Hz kā vairumam mūsdienu ražojumu.

Tā kā basu midrange daļa ir bipols nevis dipols, nāksies aizmugurējam basiniekam no 300Hz uz augšu griezt fāzi par 180, lai tas būtu koherents ar inverso aizmugures pīkstuli, visticamāk tas būs otrās pakāpes filtrs tikai uz aizmugurējo basinieku, dipola funkcija 300-1kHz attiecīgi būs vājāk izteikta (vairāk būs kā mono-pols), bet man ir trolliska nojauta, ka tas kopskaņai nāks tikai par labu, ņemot vērā, ka basinieku atdeve šajā diapazonā ir pārāk liela un uz vidiem prasās, lai skaņa būtu vairāk uz priekšu vērsta.

Zem 300Hz paliks bipols, kas tik zemu mijiedarbībā ar telpu un soundsteidžam vairs nav tik svarīgi - bipols vai dipols, toties var lietderīgi izmantot kasti, kas nav iespējams ar klasisko dipola U vai H-frame dipolu. Bez tam tur nepieciešami pavisam cita tipa skaļruņi, kompensācija, etc. Bet es taču gribu klausīties ar vienu pašu 300B lampinieku.

----------


## PRTG

> Gan jau ka nav PRTG 20 gadu, bet vairāk, nāk no Dobeles puses, un uzvārds tiešām droši vien sākas ar "I"


 Jā, komrād. Dobeles periods man beidzās 2 gadu vecumā, jo sekoja piejūras klimats, bet jauka pilsēta anyway  ::

----------


## arnis

> Neviļ 
> 
> Tā kā basu midrange daļa ir bipols nevis dipols, nāksies aizmugurējam basiniekam no 300Hz uz augšu griezt fāzi par 180, lai tas būtu koherents ar inverso aizmugures pīkstuli,


 mees te ar Kaspichu aprunaajaam un nonaacaam pie secinaajuma, ka nav ko iespringt uz 180. jo vairaak pagriezh, jo lielaaks efekts. Imo jaasaak uzreiz ar 540 vai , teiksim 720 .. khmm, nee, 720 nevarees, tur iespeejams kaadas frekvences traapiis ne faazee , tad vareetu veel par +180 pagriezt ,..... tikai jaaizdomaa kaads mehaanisms kaa smuki aizgriezt to faazi konkreetajaa apgabalaa  ::

----------


## arnis

labi, lai nebuutu tikai tuksha runaashana , paaris naivi un stulbi jautaajumi shajaa sakaraa[ LL stilaa ] 
1. par bipoliem, dipoliem un faazes grieshanu pa 180 ---> vai tu esi kautko dzirdeejis par virziendarbiibu? padomaa, kaapeec es to jautaaju..
2. tas pats attiecas ar piikstuli un aizmugures inverso piikstuli. 
3. padomaa pie reizes, kaa tu vienam draiverim sabiidiisi faazi konkreetaa diapazonaa [ alja 300-1000] ,  pa 180deg, atceroties, ka katrai frekvencei ir savs viljnja garums [ padomaa kaapeec es tev to prasu ] 
4. vai tu esi redzeejis kaadu kvalitatiivu akustikas izstraadaajumu ar krosu uz 1K ? Ja jaa, paraadi. Ja nee--- padomaa, kaapeec ... 
Cerams, ka ar shiim olaam pa lieldienaam tiksi galaa, un tiksi arii pie citu dauziishanas  ::

----------


## PRTG

> mees te ar Kaspichu aprunaajaam un nonaacaam pie secinaajuma, ka nav ko iespringt uz 180. jo vairaak pagriezh, jo lielaaks efekts. Imo jaasaak uzreiz ar 540 vai , teiksim 720 .. khmm, nee, 720 nevarees, tur iespeejams kaadas frekvences traapiis ne faazee , tad vareetu veel par +180 pagriezt ,..... tikai jaaizdomaa kaads mehaanisms kaa smuki aizgriezt to faazi konkreetajaa apgabalaa


 Nu beidziet, man pie 640 galva sagriezās  ::  
Bet turpinot mums jau ierastajā manierē - par trāpīšanu konkrētajā apgabalā, protams,  pilnīga taisnība.

----------


## PRTG

> labi, lai nebuutu tikai tuksha runaashana , paaris naivi un stulbi jautaajumi shajaa sakaraa[ LL stilaa ] 
> 1. par bipoliem, dipoliem un faazes grieshanu pa 180 ---> vai tu esi kautko dzirdeejis par virziendarbiibu? padomaa, kaapeec es to jautaaju..
> 2. tas pats attiecas ar piikstuli un aizmugures inverso piikstuli.


 Jau postoju šeit saiti uz ārēju forumu, kurā bija identisks jautājums, un kuru esmu apgādājis ar mērījumiem šajā jomā. Rūpējoties par jūsu ērtībām, ielikšu saiti uz konkrēto mērījumu. Tur ir labi redzams, kas notiek, ja aizmugures pīkstuli pieslēdz sinfāzi.




> 3. padomaa pie reizes, kaa tu vienam draiverim sabiidiisi faazi konkreetaa diapazonaa [ alja 300-1000] ,  pa 180deg, atceroties, ka katrai frekvencei ir savs viljnja garums [ padomaa kaapeec es tev to prasu ]


 Diapazons varbūt nebija pareizi formulēts uzstādījums. Otrās kārtas filtrs radīs grupas aizturi pusoktāvas ietvaros pirms atdalījuma frekvences, kas oktāvas garumā pieaugs līdz tādai, kas ekvivalenta fāzes pagriešanai par 180 grādiem. Ja papildus filtra, kas selektīvi pievadītas tikai aizmugurējam basiniekam (papildus 2 kārtas esošajām) atdalījuma frekvence būs 300Hz, tad pie 450Hz man signāls pret priekšas basinieku un pīkstuli būs jau pretfāzē un sinfāzs ar aizmugures pīkstuli, kurš jau ir pretfāzē, jo pieslēgts inversi. Ja ZF/AF krosēts tiek pie 1.5kHz, tad mērķis savienot basinieka un pīkstuļa fāzes līknes kritiskajā kopdarbības diapazonā identiski tam, kā tās savienojas priekšējiem skaļruņiem būs sasniegts.




> 4. vai tu esi redzeejis kaadu kvalitatiivu akustikas izstraadaajumu ar krosu uz 1K ? Ja jaa, paraadi. Ja nee--- padomaa, kaapeec ... 
> Cerams, ka ar shiim olaam pa lieldienaam tiksi galaa, un tiksi arii pie citu dauziishanas


 Ja neeksistē vietas, kurās neesi bijis, tad tas nenozīmē, ka to nav  ::  Kas Tavā izpratnē ir kvalitatīva akustika?

Ja pīkstulim lieto waveguides, tad atdeves cēlums no 1.5-4 kHz ir kādi 6dB, tātad ar līknes korekcijas filtru mēs pīkstulim pat tikpat dB varam samazināt pievadāmā signāla jaudu un samazināsies arī THD. -6dB ir 4x mazāka jauda, kas ir vērā ņemami. Bez tam, jāskatās pēc pielietojuma. Es vēlējos minimālu joslu skaitu pie sakarīga diapazona (divas), lai ar salāgošanu ir jāčakarējas tikai vienreiz, reizē lai ir pietiekama jutība, lai pietiktu skaļuma klausoties vidēja izmēra telpā ar lampu pastiprinātāju, un lai no vidiem un uz augšu ir dipola raksturs, kas samazina atstarojumus no sānu sienām un samazina point-source efektu. Runā, ka uz Liedienām vēlēšanās piepildoties  ::

----------


## arnis

> Ja neeksistē vietas, kurās neesi bijis, tad tas nenozīmē, ka to nav  Kas Tavā izpratnē ir kvalitatīva akustika?


 nefluudo, draugs, bet atbildi konkreeti uz jautaajumu. vai padomaa, kaapeec es to uzdevu. 

Par pointsource un atstarojumiem---> klausiities muuziku betona pagrabaa, kur augshas tuvu 100% atstarojas, ir fail peec buutiibas .kad noliimeesi tur tapetes, atkal naaksies paarkroseet ????  ::   runaajot par pointsource --- taatad--- fokuseetu skatuvi no tavas sisteemas mees varam negaidiit ? pareizi sapratu ? Par piikstuli un waveguideem arii buus fail. tikpat labi tas ir CD vai prasts bidirekcionaalis, paceelums buus taapat , tajaa, vai zemaakaa, vai pat augstaakaa zonaa, atkariigs no izmeeriem/ gjeometrijas, nevis prasta virziendarbiibas tipa. 
Par basiem un sinfaazajiem griezumiem --- a tu kautkur novietojuma attaalumu [ kas attieciigi maina taas faazes lietas ]  arii njem veeraa, jeb tikai skaiti ciparinjus, kaa ideaalaa gadiijumaa sanaaks ? soore. taas liiknes neredzu , neesmu tur regjistreejies .

----------


## kaspich

afftar, kaapeec tu izliecies neredzam manu jautaajumu - kaa tas naak, ka es 2lpp trolljojos, staastu PILNIIGU sviestu, tu piebalso un kaut ko foodo liidz..
pastaasti, kaa tu saprati taas manas formulas.
jo man toch ir gruuti/slinkums par katru to peerli rakstiit fail, un veel pamatot..
bet nu floodot tu maaki. osscar iet atpuutaa..

----------


## PRTG

> nefluudo, draugs, bet atbildi konkreeti uz jautaajumu. vai padomaa, kaapeec es to uzdevu.


 Pīkstuļa diafragmas izmērs neatbilst viļņa garumam uz tik zemām frekvencēm - pārāk mazs. Liels basinieks šai apgabalā staro pārāk tieši. Rezonanses frekvence pīkstulim pārāk tuvu atdalījuma frekvencei, sagaidāms liels THD. Kas vēl?




> Par pointsource un atstarojumiem---> klausiities muuziku betona pagrabaa, kur augshas tuvu 100% atstarojas, ir fail peec buutiibas .kad noliimeesi tur tapetes, atkal naaksies paarkroseet ????


 Dipols jau pēc būtības ir priekš vienkāršiem cilvēkiem, kam mazi dzivokļi un šķības gleznas pie sienām, un nav naudas paklājiem. Tādiem kā Linkvitzs, ja. Normāli veči kā Raals taisa monopolus, un kārtīgi iztapsē sienas. Ja nopietni, tad dipols no monopola atšķiras ar to, ka tam ir mazāk no svara, vai kaut kas ir uz sienām vai nē. Tātad tapešu uzlīmēšana dipola gadījumā kaut ko mainīs mazāk nekā monopola gadījumā. Vai kā Tu to domāji?




> Par basiem un sinfaazajiem griezumiem --- a tu kautkur novietojuma attaalumu [ kas attieciigi maina taas faazes lietas ]  arii njem veeraa, jeb tikai skaiti ciparinjus, kaa ideaalaa gadiijumaa sanaaks ?


 Kādus cipariņus? Ja Tu domā akustisko novietošanu pa vertikāli, tad jā, spoles ir gandrīz uz vienas līnijas, pīkstulis mazliet dziļāk, kas kopējo vērsumu dod nevis horizontāli, bet mazliet uz augšu. Bīdot pīkstuli uz priekšu un atpakaļ apstiprinājās, ka tas ir vislabākais punkts. Diemžēl lai waveguide sakristu ar priekšējo paneli tā dziļumam pietrūka ~3cm, bet tā seklums savukārt tomēr ir būtisks, lai skaņa būtu mazāk "taurīga", tā ka tas ir zināms kompromiss. Nejaušas sakritības dēļ pieliekot otru pīkstuli virzienā uz aizmuguri (saskočojot kompresijas kambarus kopā) sanāca, ka tas no aizmugurējā paneļa ir tikpat tālu kā priekšējais no priekšējā (tad, kad rasēju skandu, vēl nebiju plānojis likt otru pīkstuli).

Kas attiecas uz ģeometrisko attālumu starp pīkstuļa un basinieka centriem - tas, protams ir par lielu, lai būtu labs salāgošanai uz 3-4kHz (kas pie dotajiem basu skaļruņiem tāpat būtu neprāts), bet arī priekš 1.5 kHz nav īsti labi (viļņa garums 22cm). Ja varētu krosēt uz 1Khz, tad būtu uz robežas (34cm).




> runaajot par pointsource --- taatad--- fokuseetu skatuvi no tavas sisteemas mees varam negaidiit ? pareizi sapratu ? Par piikstuli un waveguideem arii buus fail. tikpat labi tas ir CD vai prasts bidirekcionaalis, paceelums buus taapat , tajaa, vai zemaakaa, vai pat augstaakaa zonaa, atkariigs no izmeeriem/ gjeometrijas, nevis prasta virziendarbiibas tipa.


 Nu mēģini saprast no tālāk pievienotajām diagrammām - būs vai nebūs skatuve. Man nav zināmi kritēriji, kas tavuprāt to nosaka. Manuprāt, ja izdodas sasniegt CD no point source uz leju vismaz līdz 2000Hz, tad skatuvei ir jābūt.




> soore. taas liiknes neredzu , neesmu tur regjistreejies .


 Soore no manas puses, es par to neiedomājos. Te būs:

Pīkstuļi ar WG uz grozāma panelīša vērsuma mērīšanai (atvainojos par briesmīgo prasto izpildījumu, man todien bija tieši pusotra stunda, lai uztaisītu panelīti un nomērītu):

 

tālāk vērsuma diagramma un normalizēta sonogramma

invertētam aizmugures pīkstulim
 

neinvertētam aizmugures pīkstulim
 

Tas, kas mani pamudināja pētīt vērsumu pie sinfāza un pretfāzes aizmugurējā pīkstuļa bija Linkvitza piezīme par to, ka uz aizmuguri vērstais pīkstulis pieslēgts sinfāzi dod "dīvainu" skatuvi, tāpēc viņš to fiksi pieslēdzis atpakaļ pretfāzē. Ja šāda dīvainība izpaužas uz Orioniem, kam pīkstulis krosēts.. pag, tūlīt paskatīšos.. uz 1440Hz  :: , tad lūk arī atbilde, kāpēc tā. Krosējot virs 3kHz tas protams ir vienalga, jo viļņa garums pārāk īss, lai būtu starpība, izņemot, ja panelis ļoti šaurs un abi pīkstuļi tuvāk viens otram par 11cm.

Ar labunakti un priecīgus svētkus!

----------

